# CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Januar 2009)

*CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?


----------



## Heady978 (13. Januar 2009)

*CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Man kann ja so lange die Luft anhalten wie man googelt um die 7 Gramm wieder einzusparen.  
Mal im Ernst, hat der nichts besseres zu tun? Bei der Erstellung dieser fragwürdigen These hat er sicher auch genug CO2 erzeugt, hätte er die Zeit also darin investiert umweltfreundlichere Technologien zu entwickeln wäre der Welt mehr geholfen.


----------



## frEnzy (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Na dann mal los mit dem googeln!! Strengt euch mal etwas an!! Ich will hier zur Rente Palmen statt Tannen sehen  Lasst die Drähte glühen


----------



## madingz (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Ich trinke jetzt kein Tee mehr beim googlen


----------



## mathal84 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Leben ist auch umweltschädlich.... ;(


----------



## richy-guitar (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Hat der für seine These gegoogelt?


----------



## tr0nje (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Die These ist schon ein paar Jahre alt, da waren die 45 Mio $ auch noch nicht investiert, hätte man aber googeln können.


----------



## BigBubby (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

20% des gesamten CO²s werden sowieso durch 800billionen Termiten erzeugt.
Sollte man mal lieber die ausrotten, dann gibts auch keinen streß mehr um diesen lächerlichen ökowarn....


----------



## Smilerr (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

oh man, das kommt dabei heraus, wenn leute zuviel langeweile haben ...
mal im ernst, solche leute gehören doch weggesperrt


----------



## TheRealBecks (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



BigBubby schrieb:


> 20% des gesamten CO²s werden sowieso durch 800billionen Termiten erzeugt.
> Sollte man mal lieber die ausrotten, dann gibts auch keinen streß mehr um diesen lächerlichen ökowarn....


Woot?  Hast du dazu nen Link? Würde ich gerne mal lesen!


----------



## Markusretz (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



madingz schrieb:


> Ich trinke jetzt kein Tee mehr beim googlen



Owe.
Und ich hab mir grad einen Kaffee gemacht


----------



## klefreak (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

die Frage ist, ob Yahoo'n oder livesearch'n umweltfreundlicher ist


----------



## BigBubby (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

ah es war 30% des methans (Was nun nicht minder schlimm sein dürfte als treibgas ) und nicht CO² sorry mein fehler und 200 billiarden Termieten waren es sogar... (NEON als quelle. weiß nicht ob es online gibt)


----------



## tr0nje (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Googelt halt danach.


----------



## T-MAXX (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Die Erde ist eh den Untergang geweiht. Heute scherrt sich so wie so keiner mehr um die Umwelt. Laut der Forstwirtschaft sterben jährlich Bäume an Straßenrändern, die durch den hohen giftigen Kalisalzeinsatz (Lauge) zu Schaden kommen (Dieses Jahr beträgt der PH-Wert bereits 4,8). Die Straßen sind schneeweiß von dem Zeug. Rechnet man diese Anzahl der Bäume hoch, stellt sich am Ende ein ganzer Wald heraus. Das interessiert Niemanden im Staat, der eh macht was er will.

Die Idioten, die sich Regierung nennen, tun für die Umwelt absolut nichts! Es wird sich nur aufgeregt, wenn irgendwo mehr Strom verbraucht wird.
_
Der Mensch ist verdammt sich selbst zu richten..._


----------



## TheRealBecks (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



BigBubby schrieb:


> ah es war 30% des methans (Was nun nicht minder schlimm sein dürfte als treibgas ) und nicht CO² sorry mein fehler und 200 billiarden Termieten waren es sogar... (NEON als quelle. weiß nicht ob es online gibt)


Oha, sind ja doch ein paar XD Ich schau mal anch. Danke! 



tr0nje schrieb:


> Googelt halt danach.


Hey, Freundchen, bitte nicht so, ja?! Du schadest mit deinen Kommentaren der Umwelt, denn du stachelst andere User an Google zu verwenden und unweigerlich indirekt CO2 freizusetzen! XD ^^


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Das Essen von Kuhfleisch ist auch umweltschädlich (eine Kuh produziert auch Unmengen an Methan), essen wir also absofort kein Fleisch mehr.

Ich atme auch CO² aus, heisst das ich darf nicht atmen??

Und achja es gab schon immer in regelmäßigen Abständen eine Erderwärmung. Auch schon im Mittelalter und da gab es noch kein Google.

So werde dann noch mal ein paar Gramm CO² verbrauchen und nach etwas Googeln


----------



## majorguns (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

OMG  ob man beim googleln 7gramm oder 2gramm CO² verbraucht


----------



## fgsfds (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Menschen sind net mal fur 3% CO2 verantwortlich wir haben sogut wie keinen einfluss aufs klima, obs warmer oder kalter wird hangt von der sonnenaktivitat ab. Und ubrigens mehr CO2 kommt in die atmosphere WEIL ES WARMER WIRD nicht umgekehrt. Das menschen den klimawandel verschuldet haben hat die politik dazu erfunden um mit oko-steuer abzocken zu konnen.


----------



## Smoke (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Das Essen von Kuhfleisch ist auch umweltschädlich (eine Kuh produziert auch Unmengen an Methan), essen wir also absofort kein Fleisch mehr.
> 
> Ich atme auch CO² aus, heisst das ich darf nicht atmen??
> 
> ...



yo, dieser ganze CO2 Hype geht mir sowas von aufm Sääk!!!!! 
Was ist den mit dem CO2 verbrauch wenn der Rechner an ist, wärend ich pinckeln gehe, oder wenn das auto an ner Ampel im Leerlauf ist?!?! 
Ein Bus/Zug fährt so oder so! Egal wieviele Leute drin sind oder nicht. Der relativ geringere mehrenergieverbrauch, wenn der Bus/Zug voll ist, kann man fast schon vernachlässigen, da es nie die regel ist (ausser zur rushhour).  
Genauso die Google server.......

Jetzt werde ich erstmal mit absicht paar sachen googeln obwohl ich es nicht brauche... *aufreg*




fgsfds schrieb:


> Menschen sind net mal fur 3% CO2 verantwortlich wir haben sogut wie keinen einfluss aufs klima, obs warmer oder kalter wird hangt von der sonnenaktivitat ab. Und ubrigens mehr CO2 kommt in die atmosphere WEIL ES WARMER WIRD nicht umgekehrt. Das menschen den klimawandel verschuldet haben hat die politik dazu erfunden um mit oko-steuer abzocken zu konnen.



Stimme dir voll und ganz ZU!!


----------



## Thomsenpcghe (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



fgsfds schrieb:


> Und ubrigens mehr CO2 kommt in die atmosphere WEIL ES WARMER WIRD nicht umgekehrt.



Das musst du mir näher erklären. Wo steht sowas?


----------



## horst--one (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte:*



> Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?


 

Die haben doch echt was am kopf

Die sollen sich lieber mal über was anderes gedanken machen und nicht um solchen schwachsinnn.

Z.b. muss sich ja Fr. Merkel mit einem privatjet fliegen lassen, da fragt auch niemend wieviel CO² ausgestoßen wird. 

Ich finde, die ganze sache mit dem CO² ist die totale verarsche. 
Die suchen doch nur einen Grund irgendwo mehr geld einzufahren.

"Klimawandel" ja, da müssen wir jetzt die ökosteuer ehöhen, bringt dem klima zwar nichts aber egal...........


----------



## HeNrY (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Imho müsste man bei Google die Hintergründe der eigenen Seiten von weiß auf schwarz umstellen, so würde man überall Strom sparen...
Und ja, CO2 ist nur Geldmacherei. Wenn ich schon höre das Holzheizungen ja soo gut sind, da man damit ja nur in den Bäumen gebundenes CO2 freisetzt - öhm Hallo?! Was machen wir dann mit fossilen Brennstoffen? Das waren auch nur Bäume/Pflanzen...
Mit dem Pflanzen der Bäume die man verheizt käme man gar nicht hinterher, um eben dieses Kohlenstoffdioxid wieder zu kompensieren.

Ist alles nur Marketing - aber gut angelegt, das muss man schon zugeben...


----------



## Paper2k8 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

und emails abfragen schadet dem regenwald...ne is klar


----------



## XXTREME (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



fgsfds schrieb:


> Menschen sind net mal fur 3% CO2 verantwortlich wir haben sogut wie keinen einfluss aufs klima, obs warmer oder kalter wird hangt von der sonnenaktivitat ab. Und ubrigens mehr CO2 kommt in die atmosphere WEIL ES WARMER WIRD nicht umgekehrt. Das menschen den klimawandel verschuldet haben hat die politik dazu erfunden um mit oko-steuer abzocken zu konnen.


 

Nein wir Menschen sind überhaupt nicht Schuld, nein wirklich nicht -*Es war mein Papagei-*


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Imho müsste man bei Google die Hintergründe der eigenen Seiten von weiß auf schwarz umstellen, so würde man überall Strom sparen...



Das ist aber nur bei CRTs so - bei heutigen TFTs bringt es nichts


----------



## S_Fischer (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

nie wieder tee!!


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Sehr nette seite zu dem Thema Klimawandel/Klimaschwindel

Klimawandel + Klimaschwindel / Klimaschutz-Schwindel + CO2-Lüge


----------



## klefreak (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Das Essen von Kuhfleisch ist auch umweltschädlich (eine Kuh produziert auch Unmengen an Methan), essen wir also absofort kein Fleisch mehr.
> 
> Ich atme auch CO² aus, heisst das ich darf nicht atmen??
> 
> ...



im Mittelalter gabs dafür ja die HEXENverbrennung, Blünderer,... 



			
				HeNrY schrieb:
			
		

> Und ja, CO2 ist nur Geldmacherei. Wenn ich schon höre das Holzheizungen ja soo gut sind, da man damit ja nur in den Bäumen gebundenes CO2 freisetzt - öhm Hallo?! Was machen wir dann mit fossilen Brennstoffen? Das waren auch nur Bäume/Pflanzen...
> Mit dem Pflanzen der Bäume die man verheizt käme man gar nicht hinterher, um eben dieses Kohlenstoffdioxid wieder zu kompensieren.
> 
> Ist alles nur Marketing - aber gut angelegt, das muss man schon zugeben...



Wenn es doch nur so einfach wäre. Klar ist "Erdöl" auch nur gebundene Biomasse aber mit dem großen unterschied, dass sie das schon sehr lange ist/war. Auch rentiert sich meistens aus Kostengründen ein Umrüsten bestehender Ölheizanlagen (privat) auf Pelletsheizungen (hackschnitzel sind nur für Großanlagen gut geeignet) nicht. zumindest bei uns in Österreich gibt es schon seit jahren einen deutlichen Wald überschuss, als Heizmaterial wäre hier noch viel Potenzial gegeben, denn zb Schutzwälder müssen gepflegt werden, aber dank mangelnder Nachfrage nach einheimischem Holz rentiert es sich meistens nicht diese überalteten Wälder forsttechnisch zu bearbeiten. (nachteil--> verminderte Schutzwirkung,..)

mit dem MARKETING muss ich dir zustimmen, erkennbar ist dies aber auch zb in der Autoindustrie wo dann ein 160PS elektroauto als Umweltwunder Nr.1 vermarktet wird, und die Leute das dann acuh noch glauben 

es muss uns wohl erst dreckig gehen, damit wir Menschen etwas ändern

mfg Klemens


----------



## Gast20150401 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Autos machen auch dreck und....das vergessen die meisten, die verbrauchen pro Liter Benzin das min.25 fache an Sauerstoff,den wir zum Atmen brauchen.Aber klar wir regen uns alle über Google auf...


----------



## mathal84 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

selbst wenn die Menschheit nicht für die Erwärmung schuld sein sollte, selbst wenn CO2 a Lie ist - dass die Menscheit dem Planeten nicht gerade hilft steht wohl ausser Frage... 

Und wenn man mit kleinen Aktionen kleine Wirkungen erzielt - warum nicht. aber dann wirklich mal was Anständiges wie das Auto nicht 20 Minuten warmlaufen lassen bevor man losfährt, Formel 1 verbieten usw. 

wenn jetzt bei Google angefangen wird kann man eigentlich schon jeden Server auf der Welt anzweifeln - braucht die Welt Google, braucht die Welt WoW, braucht die Welt überhaupt das Internet? ohne wäre es besser für die umwelt? ja ne is klar, hauptsache weiter Strom aus Kohle und Gas herstellen und schön Giftmüll verkloppen -.-


----------



## Tentakeltyp (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Naja die Frage ist ob die Abwärme sinnvoll genutzt wird: Die Energie geht ja nicht verloren, sondern kann per Fernwärme sinnvoll verwendet werden. Dann ist es fast egal, wie viel Strom meine Googleanfrage "verbraucht".

Ach ja und das mit dem Klimaschwindel:
Das glaubst du nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## Great-Cthulhu (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



Tentakeltyp schrieb:


> Ach ja und das mit dem Klimaschwindel:
> Das glaubst du nicht wirklich, oder?


 
Also glaube nicht daran, daß der sog. Klimawandel durch den CO2-Ausstoß des Menschen verursacht wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## On/OFF (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Also ich find das in Ordnung zb 1Cent pro Kilogram  , zb : äh ja Fette ham da schlechte Karten^^  , wenn sone Steuer kommt :CO²-Ausstoss für Menschen   , wenn fette Treppen steign stossen die viel mehr CO² aus als Normalgewichtige un ham zudem noch viel mehr Kühe gegessen  auch im Flugverkehr macht sich das bemerkbar , Fette sollten eh mehr bezahlen , man brauch ja auch mehr Schub   un manchma brauchen die auch 2 Plätze un müssen nur einen bezahlen    ...............       Ich will auch Fett sein   ^^


----------



## On/OFF (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Ich finde Fette dürften nicht googln  Normalgewichtige schon , dann sind die nämlich Fett   ^^ wenn die nicht unbedingt noch en Tee dabei machen ,   aber vielleicht sind solche typen die diese Thesen aufstelln eh im Tee  ...     ich hasse Statistiker, die sich um peanuts kümmern , die sollten Statistiken rausbringen , wo man wirklich Fett CO2 einsparen kann , un das Ständig in der Werbung , bzw bei ihren Trefffen von den Politikern ansprechen , zum  Schluß  ,egal obs um Abrüstung oder sonstige Themen ging ,   die Spacken


----------



## Reigenspieler (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Wir wissen noch nicht mal gewiss, was das CO2 anrichtet, haben nur veraltete Klimamodelle und alle sind schon total aus dem Häuschen weil sie alles glauben was in den Medien zu finden ist ^^ und dann entstehen solche irren Zahlen...


----------



## On/OFF (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

was mich auch aufregt , Deutschland, haut milliarden an hilfgütern und Entwicklungshilfe raus , ich nemm mal ne zahl , 10 milliarden pro Jahr . Aber Ständig vom Klimaschutz reden , und den Deutschen das leben schwer machen mit auflagen , wie Grüne Plakette  in städten , Das CO2 bleibt , oder sagt jetzt der Wind : ah ne , das is Umweltzone ,  also  hätte man doch lieber dieses Entwicklungshilfegeld mit dem KnowHow der Deutschen von Filtertechnik ,  alle chinesischen Kraftwerke en Filter sponsorn können , dann wüsste ich , das meine Steuern an der richtigen Stelle eingestzt Würden . jetzt ham wir die ******** , China produziert mitlerweile mehr CO² als die USA , und keiner schert sich drum . Aber wir ham ja hier unsere grünen Plaketten  , da kann uns nix passieren    omg


PS : un dann son Depp , goggln is umweltschädlich


----------



## Gunny Hartman (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Also erstens mal, ist das ganze Theater um CO2 völlig übertrieben. Kein Mensch weis bisher, ob der CO2-Ausstoß, den die Menschen verursachen auch zu der jetzigen Klimaveränderung beiträgt, und wenn ja in welchem Maße. Zweitens, gibt es Gase, die um ein vielfaches schädlicher sind, als CO2. Methangas z.b. ist 25 mal so wirksam wie CO2 und vorallem durch den vermehrten Fleischverzeh steigt der Methangas-Ausstoß. Das ganze CO2, das durch den Stromverbrauch der Computer ausgestoßen wird, ist bei weitem weniger schlecht fürs Klima, als die Gase, die bei der Herstellung der Computer ausgestoßen werden. Durch den vermehrten Fleischgenuss kommt es zu mehr Tierhaltung, welche Methan ausstoßen. Zudem wird durch das häufige Düngen, N2O ausgestoßen, welches 298 mal so Treibhauswirksam ist wie CO2. Das kann jeder bei Google Nachlesen *rofl*. Man könnte auch sagen, ein Pups einer Kuh ist fürs Klima genausoschlecht, wie wenn man mit dem Auto ein paar Kilometer weit fährt. Durch das Rhoden der Wälder für Acker und Weideland wird das alles noch verschlimmert. Also sollte der Mensch sich erst mal überlegen, was er mit seiner Natur macht. Kein Biosprit verwenden, weniger Fleisch essen, usw. Und auch wenn CO2 nicht so schädlich ist, wie Manche Leute behaupten, sollte man versuchen Energie zu sparen. Dazu gehört auch, dass man sich keine GTX295 oer Hd 4870 X2 anschafft, damit man bei 2560*1600 Bildpunkten, 4fachem AA und AF Crysis zocken kann. 1920*1200 Bildpunkte reichen doch auch und dafür muss man nur etwa die Hälfte an Strom verbrauchen. Aber wers halt unbedingt braucht^^ Manche haben eben Komplexe xD


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Ist das Auto ein großer CO2 Produzent? Nein die haben doch Filter -.-. Das hat der PC nicht (auch wenn nur der Stromverbrauch an sich CO2 produziert...Nieder mit den Staubsaugern!)

Da hat ein PCGH-User einen tollen Avatar dazu.
"SAVE THE PLANET, KILL YOURSELF!"


----------



## Kalimar (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Ach was solls einfach den Planeten zu grunde richten,der vernichtet uns dann und dann geht halt alles wieder von vorne los.
Was man sich immer ein Kopf um die Zukunft macht man lebt jetzt und hier und die Zukunft kann niemand auf der Erde beeinflußen.


----------



## On/OFF (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

was solls  , mich geht das eh nix an   ,    ich nehm Firefox


----------



## Gunny Hartman (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Naja je nach Auto, 100-500 Gramm CO2 pro Kilometer.


----------



## Nef (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



Kalimar schrieb:


> Ach was solls einfach den Planeten zu grunde richten,der vernichtet uns dann und dann geht halt alles wieder von vorne los.
> Was man sich immer ein Kopf um die Zukunft macht man lebt jetzt und hier und die Zukunft kann niemand auf der Erde beeinflußen.



und in 50 Milliarden Jahren wird das Weltall Implodieren oder wie auch immer die das nennen, dann ist sowieso alles vorbei, also wen kümmerts? ^^


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Imho müsste man bei Google die Hintergründe der eigenen Seiten von weiß auf schwarz umstellen, so würde man überall Strom sparen...



Geht doch mit gutem Beispiel vorran, bei PCGH ist auch alles viel zu Hell, probierts doch mal mit dunkleren farbtönen


----------



## Reigenspieler (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



GtaSanAndreas schrieb:


> Ist das Auto ein großer CO2 Produzent? Nein die haben doch Filter -.-. Das hat der PC nicht (auch wenn nur der Stromverbrauch an sich CO2 produziert...Nieder mit den Staubsaugern!)
> 
> Da hat ein PCGH-User einen tollen Avatar dazu.
> "SAVE THE PLANET, KILL YOURSELF!"



Nix Filter ^^ wo will ein Filter so viel CO2 denn hinfiltern? ^^ Zurück in den Tank, damit man länger fahren kann? ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



BigBubby schrieb:


> ah es war 30% des methans (Was nun nicht minder schlimm sein dürfte als treibgas ) und nicht CO² sorry mein fehler und 200 billiarden Termieten waren es sogar... (NEON als quelle. weiß nicht ob es online gibt)



Wenns CO2 gewesen wäre, wäre es auch egal gewesen, da Termiten ausschließlich regenerative Rohstoffe verarbeiten 



fgsfds schrieb:


> Menschen sind net mal fur 3% CO2 verantwortlich wir haben sogut wie keinen einfluss aufs klima, obs warmer oder kalter wird hangt von der sonnenaktivitat ab.



wissenschaftlich wiederlegt



> Und ubrigens mehr CO2 kommt in die atmosphere WEIL ES WARMER WIRD nicht umgekehrt.



erster Teil richtig (und Grund für Besorgniss), zweiter Teile wiederspricht einer ganze Menge von Beobachtungen.



> Das menschen den klimawandel verschuldet haben hat die politik dazu erfunden um mit oko-steuer abzocken zu konnen.



Es gibt ein Niveau, auf dem kann man sich jede Wiederrede sparen 




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Sehr nette seite zu dem Thema Klimawandel/Klimaschwindel
> 
> Klimawandel + Klimaschwindel / Klimaschutz-Schwindel + CO2-Lüge



Nette Sammlung von Halbwahrheiten und Lügen meinst du wohl...


----------



## heisenberger (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



fgsfds schrieb:


> Menschen sind net mal fur 3% CO2 verantwortlich wir haben sogut wie keinen einfluss aufs klima, obs warmer oder kalter wird hangt von der sonnenaktivitat ab. Und ubrigens mehr CO2 kommt in die atmosphere WEIL ES WARMER WIRD nicht umgekehrt. Das menschen den klimawandel verschuldet haben hat die politik dazu erfunden um mit oko-steuer abzocken zu konnen.



also wer sowas schreibt denkt der strom kommt aus der steckdose.    
nur mal zur verdeutlichung: die natur hat millionen jahre gebraucht den kohlenstoff zu binden und wir setzen ihn innnerhalb von einhundert jahren wieder frei....... natürlich gibt es einen natürlichen treibhauseffekt, sonst wären auf der erde auch im durchschnitt nur -18°C aber wir verstärken das noch zusätzlich und das nicht mit wenigen auswirkungen. 
 zum co2 und wärmer- wenn es wärmer wird, werden auch die ozeane wärme und können weniger co2 binden.


----------



## shiwa77 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Smog,Atomenergie,Feinstaub,CO2 und was es alles vorher für Diskussionen gab.So ein riesen Aufriss nur um dem Bürger mehr Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen oder neue Produkte zu verkaufen (zb. Autos).Alles nur so lange bis etwas neues schädliches gefunden wird.Dann ist der Rest wieder egal.....
Ok, irgendwie haben sie ja recht.Aber alle sagen se : "Wir müssen was für die Umwelt tun !!!"
Ja Ja, aber die Herrn und Frauen Politiker fahren weiterhin mit den " dicken Karren " vor´m Reichstag vor......
Geht´s noch ??????????


----------



## Starwave (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

er hat schon recht, nur war des jetzt sehr allgemein gehalten. 
Der Zusammenhang der Sonnenaktivität mit den Wärme- und Kälteperioden ist wissenschaftlich belegt. 
Im Detail sieht das in etwa so aus : 
Die Wärme, die auf der Erde ankommt ist direkt von der Sonnenaktivität abhängig. Diese ist proportional zur Anzahl der Sonnenflecken. d.h. viele Sonnenflecken entspricht auch hoher magnetischer Aktivität auf der Sonne, der Sonnenwind nimmt zu und der im UV-Bereich abgestrahlte Energieanteil nimmt signifikant zu. Das heißt wiederum, daß dadurch der Einfall der kosmischen Strahlung abnimmt, weil diese erhöhte Aktivität wie ein Schutzschild wirkt. 
Da Wolken auch gebildet werden durch die Kondensationskernbildung der kosmischen Strahlung nimmt im gleichen Verhältnis wie die Aktivität zunimmt, die Anzahl der Wolken ab. Also verstärken sich hier die Faktoren der erhöhten Strahlung und weniger Wolkenbildung und es wird wärmer. 

Umgekehrt in einem Tief der Aktivität nimmt die abgestrahlte Energie ab und die kosmische Strahlung zu. = Mehr Wolken, weniger ankommende Wärme.    Dies läßt sich sehr gut anhand von radioaktiven Isotopen, die bei erhöhter kosmischer Strahlung gebildet werden zurückverfolgen und der Aufzeichnungen bis ins 16., 17. Jhdt. (hier decken sich die Daten). 
Dann sieht es bei Auswertung dieser Daten so aus, daß in Eiszeiten die Sonnenaktivität gering war, was sich anhand von erhöhter radioaktiver Isotopenanzahl (= erhöhte kosmische Strahlung) deckt. 
Auch richtig ist daß nicht erst das CO² steigt und anschließend die Temperatur steigt, sondern daß hier ein "Lag" von 800 Jahren herrscht. Die CO² - Zunahme steigt 800 Jahre später als die Temperaturkurve. 
Warum, weil die Meere der größte CO² - Speicher sind und durch Ihre Größe extrem lange brauchen um auf steigende Temperaturen zu reagieren. 
Werden sie aber wärmer nimmt die Speicherfähigkeit ab und sie setzen vorher gespeichertes CO² frei. 
So, das ist das eine, das andere ist aber daß sich jetzt seit etwa Anfang der 80er auch bei niedriger Sonnenaktivität die Temperatur nicht mehr sinkt, sondern steigt. Also hier greift dann der hausgemachte CO² Ausstoss. 
Hier eben anzunehmen daß das beobachtete Klima absolut nicht von unserem rücksichtslosem Verhalten abhängt spielt nur der Öllobby in die Hände, die solche "Halbwahrheiten" (also die obere Ausführung ohne den Bezug auf das hausgemachte Chaos) nur zu gerne verbreiten. 
Daß alles von uns abhängt ist aber auch sehr vermessen anzunehmen. 
Die Wahrheit liegt wie so oft zwischen beiden. Wir müssen aufhören sinnlos alles was brennbar ist zu verbraten damit sich das von der Sonne eingestellte Gleichgewicht auch frei entfalten kann. 

Greetz MM


----------



## BigBubby (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Man sollte auch mal anmerken, dass in den 70er Jahren, die Leute angst hatten, dass die Welt zu kalt werden würde und sie zu einem Eisklotz wird (Da kommen ja auch die Katastrophenfilme in der Richtung her). Daraufhin meinte ein Wissenschaftler man könne ja CO² produzieren, um die Erde zu erwärmen und seitdem wird CO² als böser indikator für die erwärmung genommen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



Starwave schrieb:


> er hat schon recht, nur war des jetzt sehr allgemein gehalten.
> Der Zusammenhang der Sonnenaktivität mit den Wärme- und Kälteperioden ist wissenschaftlich belegt.
> ...
> So, das ist das eine, das andere ist aber daß sich jetzt seit etwa Anfang der 80er auch bei niedriger Sonnenaktivität die Temperatur nicht mehr sinkt, sondern steigt. Also hier greift dann der hausgemachte CO² Ausstoss.





BigBubby schrieb:


> Daraufhin meinte ein Wissenschaftler man könne ja CO² produzieren, um die Erde zu erwärmen und seitdem wird CO² als böser indikator für die erwärmung genommen...




Psychologisches Hin- oder her, fest steht:
- Weniger als 20% der aktuellen Temperaturentwicklung lassen sich mit Sonnenaktivität erklären.
- Das Treibhauseffekt via CO2 funktioniert, ist erwiesen (siehe Mars, Venus)
- Das die Menschheit genug CO2 freigesetzt hat, um den Gehalt in der Athmosphäre messbar zu verändern auch.
Und wie alle menschlichen Einflüsse läuft das ganze mit einer Geschwindigkeit ab, die weit, sehr sehr sehr weit über derjenigen etwaiger ökologischer oder geologischer Puffersysteme liegt.


----------



## Reigenspieler (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Psychologisches Hin- oder her, fest steht:
> - Weniger als 20% der aktuellen Temperaturentwicklung lassen sich mit Sonnenaktivität erklären.
> - Das Treibhauseffekt via CO2 funktioniert, ist erwiesen (siehe Mars, Venus)
> - Das die Menschheit genug CO2 freigesetzt hat, um den Gehalt in der Athmosphäre messbar zu verändern auch.
> Und wie alle menschlichen Einflüsse läuft das ganze mit einer Geschwindigkeit ab, die weit, sehr sehr sehr weit über derjenigen etwaiger ökologischer oder geologischer Puffersysteme liegt.


Dann zeigt mir deine Klimamodelle ^^ oder plapperst du nur das nach, was dir in den Mund gelegt wird? Es gibt derzeit nur Theorien, wirklich bewiesen ist nichts, es sind sich lediglich viele Forscher einig, aber mann kann davon ausgehen, dass sie sich das nur sind, weil gut bezahlt wird. CO2 macht fast nichts aus... es gibt um einiges schlimmere Gase um mit Methan und Distickstoffoxid die bekanntesten zu nennen.

Edit: Ach ja, und das Schlimmste... Wasserdampf, ja genau! Verbietet Wasser ^^ !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Sagen wir ich plappere nach, was mir begründet dargelegt, erklärt, mit anderen "Fakten" verknüpft und mit Daten belegt wird.
Auf höchstpersönlich durchgeführte Beobachtungen oder absolute Schlüsse, ausgehend von "Cognito ergo sum" kann ich leider nicht alles zurückführen. (Genauer: Eigentlich gar nichts, was in diesem Kontext alleine von Bedeutung wäre. Bin aber auf jemanden gespannt, bei dem das anders ist)

Hat dir eigentlich schon jemand unwiederlegbar beweisen können, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist, oder glaubst du prinzipiell das Gegenteil vom wissenschaftlichen Kontext, weil ja bekanntermaßen alle Wissenschaftler von *wem auch immer* mit fürstlichen Hungerlöhnen dafür bezahlt werden, zu lügen?


----------



## Starwave (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

so, jetzt korrigiere ich mich mal selbst ein bisschen. 
Daß ich behaupte daß der CO² Ausstoss für die Erwärmung ab der 80er verantwortlich wäre ist natürlich von so viel mehr Faktoren abhängig daß man es nicht auf diesen Ausstoß reduzieren kann. 
Und vom kompletten Verständiss des komplexen Zusammenspiels sind wir noch seeehr weit entfernt. 
Aber und das ist belegbar (z.B. durch Eiskernbohrungen oder der Vergleich der Aufzeichnungen der Sonnenfleckenzahlen mit den herrschenden Temperaturen. z.B. Maunderminimum, in dem die Sonnenfleckenanzahl für beinahe 70 Jahre gleich null war) ist die Sonnenaktivität proportional zu den Temperaturen der Vergangenheit. 
Wobei mir die hausgemachte Erwärmung zugegeben nicht mal viel Kopfzerbrechen macht (abgesehen von den unvorhersagbaren Konsequenzen z.B. Abriss des Golfstroms - dann wird es eh wieder kälter bei uns  ). 
Was mir viel mehr Sorgen macht ist eine kurz angerissene Rechnung aus "Naturenergien verstehen und nutzen" von CallumCoats. 
Wir verbrennen ja hirnlos fossile Brennstoffe. Diskutieren hier wild über CO² - Ausstoss, aber niemand spricht davon daß dieser Kohlenstoff sich ja irgendworan binden muß, nämlich an unserem Sauerstoff den wir ja und da wird mir jeder zustimmen zum atmen brauchen. 
Der Sauerstoff wird ja von den Pflanzen aus CO² zum größten Teil des Nachts produziert. Das Verhältnis von Sauerstoffproduktion zu Verbrennung kippte aber schon vor einiger Zeit, heißt es wird mehr Sauerstoff verbrannt als wieder reproduziert. Daß aber die grüne Lunge der Erde eher ab- als zunimmt ist ja auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Ebensowenig, daß unser Verbrauch an fossilen Rohstoffen zunimmt.
Die Konsequenz dessen ist also, daß wir schon seit einiger Zeit unseren Atemsauerstoff verbraten. Und das ist mal wirklich krass. 
Die massive Wiederaufforstung würde somit 2 Probleme mit einer Klappe schlagen. Das Verhältnis von O² Produktion zu Verbrauch wäre wieder positiv und das von uns in wahnwitzig schneller Zeit freigesetzte CO² wäre wieder gebunden.


----------



## BigBubby (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Also mir reichen die Bilder der erde und der horizont am meer, um zu glauben, dass die erde zumindestns rund ist und da noch keiner rutnergefallen ist, dürfte sie damit eine kugel oder ein ei sein. (Schlechter vergleich, aber mir ist klar, was du damit sagen willst)

Die Sache am Co² kram ist einfach nur, dass sie lächerlich betrieben wird. Der absolut größte Teil des CO² wird von der Industrie (Dabei ist jetzt nicht Stormerzeugung inbegriffen) und Fahrzeugen produziert. Also selbst wenn alle normalen leute privat ihren CO² ausstoß zehnteln oder komplett einstellen würden, würde das im verhältnis garnichts ausmachen. 
Es gibt ganz andere bereiche, die sich ändern müssen. Dazu auch länder. Das problem z.B. bei Sparlampen ist, dass die in produktion und abbau (die müssen aufwendig ryceclet werden) mehr CO² erzeugen, als sie im Haushalt einsparen und so ist es bei vielen der Pseudospartipps.


----------



## BigBubby (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



Starwave schrieb:


> Der Sauerstoff wird ja von den Pflanzen aus CO² zum größten Teil des Nachts produziert.


Nachts produzieren pflanzen CO² und tags über machen sie das ganze wieder rückwärts. (nur kleien anmerkung)


----------



## Starwave (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

ah okay, sorry. Ich hab´s jetzt mal so aus dem Kopf rezitiert....   Danke !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



Starwave schrieb:


> z.B. Abriss des Golfstroms - dann wird es eh wieder kälter bei uns  ).



Das ist übrigens zu 90% Panikmache der Medien.
Der Golfstrom (aka: die Strömung vor der Ostküste der USA) unterliegt zwar durchaus Schwankungen und kann sich auch mal ein bißchen abschwächen, aber sie kann nicht einfach so abreißen:
Der Großteil der Antriebskraft (~90%) resultiert aus Westwinddrift und Passatwinden, geformt von den Kontinenten. Und die drei verändert man nicht so schnell 
Würde die thermohaline Komponente ganz wegfallen, würde es zwar kälter werden - aber von einem Eispanzer in ganz Europa ist man dann doch noch ein bißchen weg.



> Das Verhältnis von Sauerstoffproduktion zu Verbrennung kippte aber schon vor einiger Zeit, heißt es wird mehr Sauerstoff verbrannt als wieder reproduziert.



Da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken drüber zu machen, wir haben es mit viel Mühe geschafft, den CO2 gehalt von vielleicht ~0,030 (je nach dem, was man alles zum menschlichen Einfluss zählt) auf 0,038 zu steigern. Sauerstoff sind 16% vorhanden, 12% reichen gut zum Leben (entspricht ~Ausatemluft in Ruhe), wir können also noch 1000mal soviel fossile Rohstoffe oder nicht nachwachsende Biomasse anzünden, ehe die Luft knapp wird.
Bis dahin dürfte die Athmosphäre aber so heiß sein, dass wir uns eher über Verluste an den Weltraum Gedanken machen müssen 




> Die massive Wiederaufforstung würde somit 2 Probleme mit einer Klappe schlagen. Das Verhältnis von O² Produktion zu Verbrauch wäre wieder positiv und das von uns in wahnwitzig schneller Zeit freigesetzte CO² wäre wieder gebunden.



Das müsste aber wirklich sehr, sehr massive Wiederaufforstung sein...
Das wird die Agrar- und "Wir wollen nicht verhungern"-Lobby nicht mögen, wenn ganze Kontinente in Urwälder verwandelt werden sollen.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Also mir reichen die Bilder der erde und der horizont am meer, um zu glauben, dass die erde zumindestns rund ist und da noch keiner rutnergefallen ist, dürfte sie damit eine kugel oder ein ei sein. (Schlechter vergleich, aber mir ist klar, was du damit sagen willst)



Nicht so ganz - mir geht es darum, dass dir Leute Abbildungen unter die Nase halten, die mit großem Aufwand von den kompetentesten Leuten ihres Faches erstellt wurden.
Wenns Leute sind, die behaupten, ins Weltall zu fliegen und Fotos zu machen, glaubst du ihnen aufs Wort. 
Wenn es Leute sind, die behaupten, Temperaturentwicklungen und athmosphärische Zusammensetzung zu extrapolieren, glaubst du das Gegenteil - wieso?



> Die Sache am Co² kram ist einfach nur, dass sie lächerlich betrieben wird. Der absolut größte Teil des CO² wird von der Industrie (Dabei ist jetzt nicht Stormerzeugung inbegriffen) und Fahrzeugen produziert. Also selbst wenn alle normalen leute privat ihren CO² ausstoß zehnteln oder komplett einstellen würden, würde das im verhältnis garnichts ausmachen.



In Deutschland ist der Auststoß eher gedrittelt zwischen Industrie, Privat und Verkehr (Energieerzeugung jeweils mit eingerechnet) - da können auch Privathaushalte einiges einsparen.
Vor allen Dingen haben die aber das größte Potential:
Dinge transportieren kostet Energie, Dinge zu produzieren auch - das ist einfach Physik. Dinge einfach "da sein lassen" eigentlich nicht und wie unzählige 0 und + Energiehäuser beweisen, gilt das nicht nur in der Theorie.
Nutzt man zusätzlich die enorme Dachfläche in Privatbesitz für Solarstrom, könnten Haushalte sogar eine positive Energiebilanz haben.
Zugegenermaßen auch imho wichtiger und realistischer: Leute, die privat davon überzeugt sind, dass sich unser Ressourcenverbrauch ändert, üben auch als Kunden entsprechenden Druck aus. Und das bewirkt (mit Abstand) am meisten.



> Es gibt ganz andere bereiche, die sich ändern müssen. Dazu auch länder.



In Sachen Ländern sind wir definitiv weit, weit oberhalb des Durchschnitts. 
Es gibt zwar noch ein paar über uns, auf die wir zeigen können, aber das bringt niemanden weiter und im Vergleich zu Mehrheit der Welt wirkt es auch einfach lächerlich.



> Das problem z.B. bei Sparlampen ist, dass die in produktion und abbau (die müssen aufwendig ryceclet werden) mehr CO² erzeugen, als sie im Haushalt einsparen und so ist es bei vielen der Pseudospartipps.



Hängt natürlich von der Brenndauer ab (im Gartenschuppen macht ne Energiesparlampe sicherlich keinen Sinn), aber im Schnitt: Stimmt definitiv nicht.
(Ansonsten sparrt man sich halt das recyclen - beim derzeitigen Strommix in Deutschland sparrt eine Stromsparlampe im Laufe ihres Lebens soviel verbrannte Kohle und damit Quecksilberemissionen ein, dass selbst diese Bilanz noch positiv ist, wenn man das Ding gegen die Wand schmeisst. Muss man aber nicht, Quecksilber ist noch schlimmer als CO2 und wenn man das was verbessern kann, lohnt das auch n bissl Energie beim recyclen)


----------



## Sash (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

also wenn bei mir im/am auto die scheiben auf beiden seiten zugefroren sind lass ich auch den motor laufen mit heizung/lüftung voll aufgedreht bis alles frei ist. und jetzt soll ich mich wegen dem bisschen im internet bei einer suche zurückhalten? tz..


----------



## BigBubby (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht so ganz - mir geht es darum, dass dir Leute Abbildungen unter die Nase halten, die mit großem Aufwand von den kompetentesten Leuten ihres Faches erstellt wurden.
> Wenns Leute sind, die behaupten, ins Weltall zu fliegen und Fotos zu machen, glaubst du ihnen aufs Wort.
> Wenn es Leute sind, die behaupten, Temperaturentwicklungen und athmosphärische Zusammensetzung zu extrapolieren, glaubst du das Gegenteil - wieso?


Ich glaube wissenschaftlern nicht, die sich alle 10-20 Jahre wiedersprechen. Genau so wenig glaube ich leuten die dafür ein heiden geld bekommen, dass sie genau das sagen, was die politik/wirtschaft will(haben einige Forscher schon gesagt, dass sie weniger geld bekommen, wenn sie behaupten, dass es quatsch ist mit der klimaerwerbung und sie deshalb die sachen passend auslegen. Frag mich nicht nach der Quelle, weiß ich nicht mehr).





> In Deutschland ist der Auststoß eher gedrittelt zwischen Industrie, Privat und Verkehr (Energieerzeugung jeweils mit eingerechnet) - da können auch Privathaushalte einiges einsparen.


Was natürlich auch daran liegt, dass die Industrie schon lange auflagen hat, was in vielen Ländern, gerade im Osten und Asien nicht der Fall ist.
Deutschland und die paar länder über und unter uns in der region sind die ausnahme, wo es gedrittelt ist. China und co haben ein viel viel viel größeres Potential zum einsparen, als ganz Europa zusammen und das vermutlich für weniger Geld und mit weniger aufwand. Warum nicht erst den großen Müllhaufen wegmachen und danach "den kleinen Mist" wegkehren?





> Vor allen Dingen haben die aber das größte Potential:
> Dinge transportieren kostet Energie, Dinge zu produzieren auch - das ist einfach Physik. Dinge einfach "da sein lassen" eigentlich nicht und wie unzählige 0 und + Energiehäuser beweisen, gilt das nicht nur in der Theorie.
> Nutzt man zusätzlich die enorme Dachfläche in Privatbesitz für Solarstrom, könnten Haushalte sogar eine positive Energiebilanz haben.


Du weiß schon, dass Solarzellen noch immer eine negative Energiebilanz haben(ich glaube sie müssen mind 30 Jahre alt werden, bis sie das weg kriegen. IdR halten sie aber garnicht so lange)? Das Haus hat zwar dadurch eine positive, aber die differenz wird durch die herstellung mehr als kompensiert und die industrie entsprechend eine negativbilanz. Wie du sagst, kostet die Produktion auch.





> Zugegenermaßen auch imho wichtiger und realistischer: Leute, die privat davon überzeugt sind, dass sich unser Ressourcenverbrauch ändert, üben auch als Kunden entsprechenden Druck aus. Und das bewirkt (mit Abstand) am meisten.


was meinßt du damit?





> In Sachen Ländern sind wir definitiv weit, weit oberhalb des Durchschnitts.
> Es gibt zwar noch ein paar über uns, auf die wir zeigen können, aber das bringt niemanden weiter und im Vergleich zu Mehrheit der Welt wirkt es auch einfach lächerlich.


wie ich oben bereits schrieb





> Hängt natürlich von der Brenndauer ab (im Gartenschuppen macht ne Energiesparlampe sicherlich keinen Sinn), aber im Schnitt: Stimmt definitiv nicht.


Dir ist aber schon klar, wieviel mehr energie die produktion benötigt, allein dadurch, dass viel mehr elemente verbaut sind und diese auch erst mal herangeschafft werden müssen? Besonders Aluminium, was vorhanden ist und Kupfer/Zinn benötigen sehr viel energie bei der herstellung, was auch dazu kommt. 
Leider gibt es im netz nirgendwo eine genaue bilanz. Meißt wird vergessen, welche energie benötigt wird, um die Rohstoffe für die Lampe selbst herzustellen. Es steht zwar öfter, dass sie in der Produktion 8-10mal mehr energie benötigt als eine normale glühbirne, aber dabei rechnen sie immer nur die produktion selbst und nicht die herstellung der elemente. Gerade im hinblick auf Alu. Dazu wird auch nicht beachtet, was die zusätzlichen elemente durch die antransport mehr an energie benötigen und das die elemente meißt im ausland produziert wird, wo oft die industrie nicht "so gute co²" werte hat, wie bei uns.
Ich benutze selber auch sparlampen (weil sie uns gestellt wurden) und ich werde sie später auch noch nutzen, wenn ich selber strom bezahlen muß, aber nicht wegen der CO² verlangerung von mir in die Industrie, sondern allein für meinen Geldbeutel.





> (Ansonsten sparrt man sich halt das recyclen - beim derzeitigen Strommix in Deutschland sparrt eine Stromsparlampe im Laufe ihres Lebens soviel verbrannte Kohle und damit Quecksilberemissionen ein, dass selbst diese Bilanz noch positiv ist, wenn man das Ding gegen die Wand schmeisst. Muss man aber nicht, Quecksilber ist noch schlimmer als CO2 und wenn man das was verbessern kann, lohnt das auch n bissl Energie beim recyclen)


Das recyceln kann man sich eben wegen den Giftstoffen nicht sparen. Man muß es also machen und Recycling kostet enorm viel Energie. Wäre erdöl nicht so teuer geworden, gäb es heute noch keine gelben Säcke (welche übrigens teilweise in Bayern wieder abgeschaft wurden, da sowieso 90% davon verbrannt werden und nicht ryceclet. Die haben nachgerechnet, dass das doppelte fahren mehr die umwelt belastet, als das recylen wieder reinbringt.).

Die Sparlampe ist eine nette erfindung, aber das goldene Ei ist sie nicht, für die sie immer gehalten wird.
Mich würde mal eine Energiebilanz von LEDs interessieren. Ich glaube das wäre das erste sinnvolle, da etwa 10 fache lebensdauer, bei 4-8 facher effizienz. Nur von der energie der herstellung kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich glaube wissenschaftlern nicht, die sich alle 10-20 Jahre wiedersprechen.



Dann solltest du mal genau darauf achten, wer was wann sagt.
Die Zahl derjenigen, die sich alle 20 Jahre wiedersprechen, dürfte sehr, sehr klein sein.
Zugegebenermaßen: Vor 20 Jahren gab es noch mehr Wissenschaftler, die einem Klimawandel wiedersprochen haben, aber das lag schlichtweg an mangelnden Grundlagen und Uneinigkeit ist kein Wiederspruch zur heute doch recht klaren Aussage.
Und über einen Zeitraum von 10 Jahren lässt sich das ganze erst recht nicht aufrecht erhalten, wenn man wissenschaftliche Publikationen als Grundlage nimmt.
(nicht populärwissenschaftliche. Vor 1-2 Jahren gabs mal ne Studie, der zu Folge die <1% "klimaskeptischen" Veröffentlichungen von "Wissenschaftlern" -bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen nicht gerade hochkaräter, umso häufiger an Lobbyarbeit beteiligte- es schaffen, fast 50% der populären Berichterstattung auf sich zu ziehen)



> Genau so wenig glaube ich leuten die dafür ein heiden geld bekommen, dass sie genau das sagen, was die politik/wirtschaft will(haben einige Forscher schon gesagt, dass sie weniger geld bekommen, wenn sie behaupten, dass es quatsch ist mit der klimaerwerbung und sie deshalb die sachen passend auslegen. Frag mich nicht nach der Quelle, weiß ich nicht mehr).



Wäre aber mal interessant, denn ohne Information über Herkunft und Anzahl ist das ganze ein bißchen schwammig. (natürlich versucht gerade die Industrie Einfluss auf Untersuchungsergebnisse zu nehmen, aber zumindest in Bereichen der Grundlagenforschung hat sie das recht schwer und von staatlicher Seite her sind mir bislang nur Einflussnahmen auf die Fragestellung, nicht auf die Antwort bekannt. Erstere in diesem Kontext übrigens primär in Gegenrichtung - siehe Bush-Administration)



> China und co haben ein viel viel viel größeres Potential zum einsparen, als ganz Europa zusammen und das vermutlich für weniger Geld und mit weniger aufwand. Warum nicht erst den großen Müllhaufen wegmachen und danach "den kleinen Mist" wegkehren?



Weil der große Müllhaufen deswegen so groß ist, weil er 1/5 der Weltbevölkerung darstellt. Das heißt aber nicht, dass die anderen 4/5 erstmal nichts tun sollen, denn pro Kopf können wir uns an China immer noch ein Vorbild nehmen. (Wenn auch ein suboptimales, denn die sind tatsächlich schon oberhalb des Zieles)
Die Natur nimmt da wenig Rücksicht auf Grenzen und worum es letztendlich geht, sind die gesamten Emissionen und ob man nur 20 oder nur einen Staat mobilisieren muss - aktiv wird letztlich eine Milliarde Menschen. Oder halt nicht.

Im übrigen ist gerade auch die deutsche Industrie mit Unterstützung der deutschen Regierung fleißig dabei, die chinesischen CO2 Emissionen zu steigern.



> Du weiß schon, dass Solarzellen noch immer eine negative Energiebilanz haben(ich glaube sie müssen mind 30 Jahre alt werden, bis sie das weg kriegen. IdR halten sie aber garnicht so lange)?



Um ehrlich zu sein: Das erste mal habe ich vor rund 10 Jahren gehört, dass dieser Punkt überwunden wurde und bist seit sehr, sehr langer Zeit der erste, der Gegenteiliges berichtet.
Quelle?



> Leider gibt es im netz nirgendwo eine genaue bilanz. Meißt wird vergessen, welche energie benötigt wird, um die Rohstoffe für die Lampe selbst herzustellen. Es steht zwar öfter, dass sie in der Produktion 8-10mal mehr energie benötigt als eine normale glühbirne, aber dabei rechnen sie immer nur die produktion selbst und nicht die herstellung der elemente. Gerade im hinblick auf Alu.



Ich weiß nicht, wieviel Alu in ner Energiesparlampe steckt, aber wenn ich mir die Gesamtmasse und die Größe des Glasrohres angucke, kann es nicht soviel sein.
Bedenkt man noch den hohen Recylinggrad bei Metallen, dürfte das die Ökobilanz nicht merklich schmälern - vermutlich verbraucht der Durchschnittsdeutsche mehr in Form von Verpackungsbeschichtungen bei Getränken, Chips,...



> Mich würde mal eine Energiebilanz von LEDs interessieren. Ich glaube das wäre das erste sinnvolle, da etwa 10 fache lebensdauer, bei 4-8 facher effizienz. Nur von der energie der herstellung kann ich nichts sagen.



Hmm - Halbleitertechnik...: Siehe Solarzelle. Gerade bei größerem Lichtbedarf dürfte die Bilanz nicht so toll ausfallen.


----------



## theLamer (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

und was ist, wenn ich yahoo nutze? 

ne scherz beiseite, die sollten mal sagen, was es nützt, C'n'Q oder SpeedStep zu aktivieren im Verleich zu Prozessor immer voll laufen zu lassen...

Wenn das jeder machen würde, könnten wir uns Millionen (?) Tassen Tee kochen


----------



## BigBubby (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann solltest du mal genau darauf achten, wer was wann sagt.
> Die Zahl derjenigen, die sich alle 20 Jahre wiedersprechen, dürfte sehr, sehr klein sein.
> Zugegebenermaßen: Vor 20 Jahren gab es noch mehr Wissenschaftler, die einem Klimawandel wiedersprochen haben, aber das lag schlichtweg an mangelnden Grundlagen und Uneinigkeit ist kein Wiederspruch zur heute doch recht klaren Aussage.
> Und über einen Zeitraum von 10 Jahren lässt sich das ganze erst recht nicht aufrecht erhalten, wenn man wissenschaftliche Publikationen als Grundlage nimmt.
> (nicht populärwissenschaftliche. Vor 1-2 Jahren gabs mal ne Studie, der zu Folge die <1% "klimaskeptischen" Veröffentlichungen von "Wissenschaftlern" -bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen nicht gerade hochkaräter, umso häufiger an Lobbyarbeit beteiligte- es schaffen, fast 50% der populären Berichterstattung auf sich zu ziehen)


So lange die Wissenschaftler noch mit pauschalen begründungen kommen, werde ich den weiter nicht glauben. Die Erde und ihr Ökosystem ist viel zu komplex, um zu sagen, treibhauseffekt ist schuld, CO² ist schuld. 
So einfach kann es garnicht sein, sonst hätte man nicht vor 25-30 jahren noch angst gehabt, die erde würde erfrieren (Die Wissenschaft ist da in etwa genau so sprunghaft wie die grünen mit ihrer Atomenergie).
Ich sage ja nicht, dass es sowas nicht geben kann. Ich bin nur der Meinung, dass das meißte was man davon hört populistische Parolen sind. 





> Wäre aber mal interessant, denn ohne Information über Herkunft und Anzahl ist das ganze ein bißchen schwammig. (natürlich versucht gerade die Industrie Einfluss auf Untersuchungsergebnisse zu nehmen, aber zumindest in Bereichen der Grundlagenforschung hat sie das recht schwer und von staatlicher Seite her sind mir bislang nur Einflussnahmen auf die Fragestellung, nicht auf die Antwort bekannt. Erstere in diesem Kontext übrigens primär in Gegenrichtung - siehe Bush-Administration)


Ist alles schon 1,2 Jahre her, wo ich mich da mal drum gekümmert habe, aber habe mir die quellen natürlich nicht alle aufgeschrieben. 





> Weil der große Müllhaufen deswegen so groß ist, weil er 1/5 der Weltbevölkerung darstellt. Das heißt aber nicht, dass die anderen 4/5 erstmal nichts tun sollen, denn pro Kopf können wir uns an China immer noch ein Vorbild nehmen. (Wenn auch ein suboptimales, denn die sind tatsächlich schon oberhalb des Zieles)


China war nur ein shcönes Beispiel für Asien. Asien ist nicht 1/5 sondern 2/3 der Weltbevölkerung. Afrika ist noch 1/6, die wohl verhältnismäßig extrem wenig mit co² am hut haben. Also wäre da noch 1/6, das sind wir, die die anderen 5/6 retten sollen? Erklär mir mal wie das funktionieren soll??





> Die Natur nimmt da wenig Rücksicht auf Grenzen und worum es letztendlich geht, sind die gesamten Emissionen und ob man nur 20 oder nur einen Staat mobilisieren muss - aktiv wird letztlich eine Milliarde Menschen. Oder halt nicht.


 wie gesagt china als beispiel für asien, wo das im gesamten nicht so knülle ist und die sind nunmal 2/3 (4Milliarden menschen) auf der Welt.
Hier mal absolute wertung der co² emissionen:
Platz 1: China
Platz 2: USA
Platz 3: Russland
Platz 4: Japan
Platz 5: Indien
Platz 6: Deutschland
Platz 7: Großbritannien
Platz 8: Kanada
Platz 9: Italien
Platz 10: Südkorea

Demnach sind die hälfte der plätze in asien, die andere hälfte die westliche welt.
Hier noch mal pro person
NationMaster - CO2 Emissions (per capita) (most recent) by country
Was natürlich nicht beachtet wird ist, dass vermutlich nur 1/3 (wenn überhaupt) der chinesen diese emissionen verursachen und die ländliche bevölkerung wie im mittelalter lebt. 
Japan ist auch  extrem schlimm. die sind auf platz 4 von allen und platz 23 pro person...
In Asien ist halt viel mehr potential zu sparen, als in Europa. Nagut in der USA hat man auch enorm viel potential. Die sind genau so schlimm 


> Im übrigen ist gerade auch die deutsche Industrie mit Unterstützung der deutschen Regierung fleißig dabei, die chinesischen CO2 Emissionen zu steigern.


Was meinßt du damit?





> Um ehrlich zu sein: Das erste mal habe ich vor rund 10 Jahren gehört, dass dieser Punkt überwunden wurde und bist seit sehr, sehr langer Zeit der erste, der Gegenteiliges berichtet.
> Quelle?


Ok ich sehe, dass die inzwischen soweit isnd, dass sie jenach qualität maximal nur noch 6,25Jahre benötigen, um die energie wieder reinzukriegen. 





> Ich weiß nicht, wieviel Alu in ner Energiesparlampe steckt, aber wenn ich mir die Gesamtmasse und die Größe des Glasrohres angucke, kann es nicht soviel sein.
> Bedenkt man noch den hohen Recylinggrad bei Metallen, dürfte das die Ökobilanz nicht merklich schmälern - vermutlich verbraucht der Durchschnittsdeutsche mehr in Form von Verpackungsbeschichtungen bei Getränken, Chips,...


 Natürlich kommt ein Teil des Alus aus Recycling, aber auch da muß es aufwendig gereinigt und neu geformt werden. Ein Teil kommt auch aus neuen produktionen und Alu ist da sehr "teuer". Die haben oft ja sogar ihr eigenens Kraftwerk neben sich stehen. In Skandinavien, wird das teilweise auch durch Wasserenergie geregelt, was wieder sauber wäre. Ist alles nicht so einfach 
Alu war ja auch nur ein beispiel. Das sind sachen die alle extra transporteirt und hergestellt werden müssen. Schließlich sind in den lampen hochfrequente bauelemente, um sie zu betreiben 





> Hmm - Halbleitertechnik...: Siehe Solarzelle. Gerade bei größerem Lichtbedarf dürfte die Bilanz nicht so toll ausfallen.


man muß das so sehen glühlampe 5% lichtausbeute, sparlampe bis 20% lichtausbeute, led 95%. Glühlampen 1.000stunden, sparlampe 10.000stunden, led 100.000 (oder 30.000 bei hochleistungsLEDs). Da sollten selbst 20x so hohe produktionskosten locker wieder reinkommen.
Das einzige Problem ist noch eine vernünftige ausleuchtung damit, aber das werden die auch noch hinbekommen. Deckenstrahler kann man dagegen ja schon austauschen (die weißen sind nur noch etwas teuer...)


----------



## Gunny Hartman (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Nur mal so als Hinweis, wir befinden uns noch in einer Eiszeit! Die Eiszeit von vor rund 10.000 Jahren dauert noch an. Wir befinden uns genauer gesagt am Anfang des Endes dieser Eiszeit. Es wird naturgemäß also noch viel viel wärmer werden. Verursacht wird dies zum einen durch die Schräglage der Erdachse, die sich im Laufe der Zeit immer mal wieder ändert, zum anderen durch die Sonnenaktivität die ebenso schwankt. Es wurde nachgewießen, dass die Sonnenaktivität in der jüngeren Vergangenheit zugenommen hat. Niemand kann sich erlauben zu sagen, in welchem Maß der Mensch, wenn überhaupt, das Klima auf der Erde beeinflusst. Wir beobachten seit etwa 100 Jahren das Wetter auf der Erde. In Geologischen Maßstäben ist das nicht mal ein Wimpernschlag. Wir können aufgrund von Bohrungen sagen, wie das Klima vor Millionen von Jahren ausgesehen hat und wissen, dass es Zeiten gab, wo es bereits viel wärmer war als heute. 

Sicher stoßen wird mehrere Milliarden Tonnen CO2 aus, doch jedes Jahr werden alleine 80 Milliarden Tonnen CO2 von den Ozeanen ausgestoßen. Wenn die Erde kaputt geht, dann weil sie überbevölkert ist. 7 Milliarden Menschen brauchen täglich Essen und Trinken. Mehr als die Hälfte davon hat bereits heute nicht genug zu essen. Was machen wir? Wir holzen den Regenwald ab, machen sie von uns abhängig, nehmen Ihnen die Fähigkeit zur selbstversorgung, drehen ihnen Genmais und Genreis an, für den sie Dünger brauchen, den sie sich nicht leisten können, wir verwenden Biosprit, der in wirklichkeit eine ökologische Katastrophe ist, weil dafür wiederum Regenwald abgeholzt wird, wir essen immer mehr Fleisch, wofür wir Weideland für die Tiere brauchen und Äcker für deren Futter. Pro Kilo Fleisch verbraucht man mehr als 10 Kilo Getreide. Das Vieh stößt durch die Verdauung Methangas aus. Und trotz all dieser Dinge hungern mehrere Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde. 

In Indien bekommt eine Familie eine Tochter, die ist nichts wert, daher braucht man noch ein Kind, wenn es wieder eine Tochter ist kommt wieder ein Kind dazu, bis es mehrere Söhne sind. Töchter kosten nur Geld, Söhne müssen für die Eltern sorgen, so kommt es dass immer mehr Inder immer weniger Arbeit haben und die Eltern deshalb immer mehr Söhne brauchen. Das ist Irrsinn, aber die Inder glauben fest daran. Wie auch immer, manche glauben fest an den anthropogenen Treibhauseffekt, andere nicht. Ich bin jedenfalls skeptisch und glaube den RTL2 "Nachrichten" nicht, wenn sie von dem Menschgemachten Klimawandel reden. Außerdem ist der Begriff "Klimawandel" irreführend, denn das Klima ändert sich ständig, insofern gibt es nicht den Klimawandel. Wenn man der Erde und der Menschheit etwas gutes tun möchte, sollte sich die Weltbevölkerung halbieren. Ach was ich noch anmerken wollte, wenn man heute den Klimawandel leugnet, wird man in etwa so behandelt, als würde man die Judenverfolgung durch die Nazis leugnen. Soviel zur Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## Reigenspieler (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sagen wir ich plappere nach, was mir begründet dargelegt, erklärt, mit anderen "Fakten" verknüpft und mit Daten belegt wird.
> Auf höchstpersönlich durchgeführte Beobachtungen oder absolute Schlüsse, ausgehend von "Cognito ergo sum" kann ich leider nicht alles zurückführen. (Genauer: Eigentlich gar nichts, was in diesem Kontext alleine von Bedeutung wäre. Bin aber auf jemanden gespannt, bei dem das anders ist)
> 
> Hat dir eigentlich schon jemand unwiederlegbar beweisen können, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist, oder glaubst du prinzipiell das Gegenteil vom wissenschaftlichen Kontext, weil ja bekanntermaßen alle Wissenschaftler von *wem auch immer* mit fürstlichen Hungerlöhnen dafür bezahlt werden, zu lügen?


Dann erkundige dich doch mal, wie viel unsere Regierung so genannten Wissenschaftlern zahlt, damit sie solche Sachen erforschen! Es hängt buchstäblich ihr Job daran. Es gab auch schon Zeiten, in denen der CO2-Gehalt in der Luft wesentlich höher war, die durchschnittliche Erdtemperatur aber um einiges kleiner. Des weiteren, unsere Erdtemperatur bewegt sich in einer Art Kurve, also immer ein auf und ab. Sollte nicht alles was unsere netten Forscher in letzter Zeit herausgefunden haben, falsch sein, dann befinden wir uns zwangsläufig zur Zeit in einer Erwärmungsphase. Zwar wird das durch unseren Umgang mit den Ressourcen dieser Welt etwas beschleunigt, aber daran wird mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit das CO2 die Nebenrolle der Nebenrollen spielen, wie schon gesagt, es gibt Gase die um das Vielfache gefährlicher für unsere Umwelt bwz. den Treibhauseffekt sind.
Ich verzichte mal darauf auf dein etwas aus dem Kontext tanzenden Kommentar mit der Erdkugel zu reagieren.
Ich glaube auch, dass das alles noch innerhalb des Topics ist  !


----------



## BigBubby (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Und trotz all dieser Dinge hungern mehrere Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde.



mehrere Milliarden? also 2 oder mehr milliarden menschen?
Also mehr als ein drittel der weltbevolkerung hungert also angeblich.
Naja, das bezweifle ich doch mal

(Nur als kleine anmerkung)


----------



## Reigenspieler (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



BigBubby schrieb:


> mehrere Milliarden? also 2 oder mehr milliarden menschen?
> Also mehr als ein drittel der weltbevolkerung hungert also angeblich.
> Naja, das bezweifle ich doch mal
> 
> (Nur als kleine anmerkung)



Ich glaube er meinte Million...


----------



## Sash (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

irgendwie kann ich die leute nicht mehr hören.. die, die sagen 911 war ein inside job, oder die mondlandung war ein fake.. genau so wie die leute die sagen wir sind nicht schuld an das schnellere schmelzen der polkappen, oder den loch in der ozonschicht. denen ist wohl langweilig, und um ihr leben aufzupeppen leben sie ihren fantasien aus.. aber keine angst, wegen so leuten wie denen werden wir bald weniger langeweile haben. wenn wir dann kriege führen, nicht für öl, sondern für wasser und essen.


----------



## Reigenspieler (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



Sash schrieb:


> irgendwie kann ich die leute nicht mehr hören.. die, die sagen 911 war ein inside job, oder die mondlandung war ein fake.. genau so wie die leute die sagen wir sind nicht schuld an das schnellere schmelzen der polkappen, oder den loch in der ozonschicht. denen ist wohl langweilig, und um ihr leben aufzupeppen leben sie ihren fantasien aus.. aber keine angst, wegen so leuten wie denen werden wir bald weniger langeweile haben. wenn wir dann kriege führen, nicht für öl, sondern für wasser und essen.


Dann lies mal vernünftig, nichts von allem hat hier jemand gesagt und stehen in keinem Bezug zueinander. lol


----------



## Sash (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Dann erkundige dich doch mal, wie viel unsere Regierung so genannten Wissenschaftlern zahlt, damit sie solche Sachen erforschen! Es hängt buchstäblich ihr Job daran. Es gab auch schon Zeiten, in denen der CO2-Gehalt in der Luft wesentlich höher war, die durchschnittliche Erdtemperatur aber um einiges kleiner. Des weiteren, unsere Erdtemperatur bewegt sich in einer Art Kurve, also immer ein auf und ab. Sollte nicht alles was unsere netten Forscher in letzter Zeit herausgefunden haben, falsch sein, dann befinden wir uns zwangsläufig zur Zeit in einer Erwärmungsphase. Zwar wird das durch unseren Umgang mit den Ressourcen dieser Welt etwas beschleunigt, aber daran wird mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit das CO2 die Nebenrolle der Nebenrollen spielen, wie schon gesagt, es gibt Gase die um das Vielfache gefährlicher für unsere Umwelt bwz. den Treibhauseffekt sind.
> Ich verzichte mal darauf auf dein etwas aus dem Kontext tanzenden Kommentar mit der Erdkugel zu reagieren.
> Ich glaube auch, dass das alles noch innerhalb des Topics ist  !


 
^^also das hier hat keiner gesagt?


----------



## klefreak (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

@bigBubby + Reigenspieler

-- zum Thema Hunger --> Agenda 21, Welternhrungstag, World Food Day (WFD), Welternhrung, Ernhrung, Nahrung, Hunger, Unterernhrung: Hintergrund; Daten/ Statistiken; Literatur, Unterrichtsmaterialien, Links

menschheit www.mondamo.de


zum Thema Energieeffizienz: 
klar bieten Led''s einen sehr hohen wirkungsgrad, aber für die alltägliche Anwendung muss da an der "lichqualität" noch geforscht werden.
ne normale Glühbirne enthält ja auch "seltenere" Metalle oder ist Wolfram etwas was auf Bäumen wächst??


zum Thema Erwärmung: nicht nur die Erwärmung als mögliche Folge des Verbrauches von Fosuílen Stoffen ist ein Problem sondern auch die vielen anderen Produkte unserer Plastikgesellschaft welche dann so nicht mehr möglich wären.
 zum Methan kann man nur sagen, dass unsere Fleischgesellschaft extrem energievernichtend ist, da 1kg FLeisch ca 20kg Getreide benötigt, hier kann man duchaus sagen, dass Vegetarier deutlich Umweltschonender und vor allem auch Welternährungstechnisch besser fahren 

mfg Klemens

ahja: dass zb solarzellen einen sehr hohen produktionsaufwand haben ist mir auch klar, aber das war bei den meisten nicht-"massengütern" am Anfang so, duch forschung+ massenmarkt wird das besser, garantiert!


----------



## Reigenspieler (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



Sash schrieb:


> ^^also das hier hat keiner gesagt?


erneuter Anlauf, du hast drei Versuche 
Abgesehen davon, ich hab mich auch eher auf deine bösen Verallgemeinerungen bezogen.



klefreak schrieb:


> @bigBubby + Reigenspieler
> 
> -- zum Thema Hunger --> Agenda 21, Welternhrungstag, World Food Day (WFD), Welternhrung, Ernhrung, Nahrung, Hunger, Unterernhrung: Hintergrund; Daten/ Statistiken; Literatur, Unterrichtsmaterialien, Links
> 
> ...



Sehr freundlich, dabei versuche ich nur zu sagen, dass CO2 im Hintergrund steht ^^ naja... egal


----------



## Sash (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

egal wie wer auch immer es hier sehen mag, eins steht fest: sollten wir, also wir alle, die gesamte menschheit uns nicht selber mal so kräftig in den ar*** treten werden wir alle, also wieder gesamte menschheit plus alle anderen lebewesen hier auf diesem planeten ein tierisches problem haben. dann haben auch die verschwörungstheoretiker nichts mehr zu lachen. aber google ist da nichtmal wie soviel wie ein tropfen auf einem vulkan.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Tja wenn du denkst, dass es weniger sind dann täuschst du dich. Du denkst doch nicht, dass alle 1,3 Milliarden Chinesen, alle 1,4 Milliarden Inder, halb Afrika, usw. jeden Tag genug zu Essen bekommen? Es sind mit Sicherheit 2 Milliarden, die hungern müssen wenn das überhaupt reicht.


----------



## klefreak (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Sehr freundlich, dabei versuche ich nur zu sagen, dass CO2 im Hintergrund steht ^^ naja... egal




ich will dich hier auch nicht fertig machen oder so!
 mit dem Fleisch Beispiel wollte ich dich sogar unterstützen, dass nicht nur CO2 ein Problem ist !

du hast wohl recht, dass es an richtigen Fakten noch fehlt, das liegt aber neben der Komplexität des Themas auch daran, dass hier einfach noch viel zu wenig Hirnschmalz investiert wurde.


ob jetzt alleinig CO2 unser Klima zerstört oder nicht ist ja nebensächlich, einleuchtend muss sein, dass es nicht ohne Folgen sein kann, wenn man einfach mal den ganzen fosil gespeicherten C so mirnichtsdirnichts freisetzt 

lg Klemens


----------



## Reigenspieler (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



Sash schrieb:


> egal wie wer auch immer es hier sehen mag, eins steht fest: sollten wir, also wir alle, die gesamte menschheit uns nicht selber mal so kräftig in den ar*** treten werden wir alle, also wieder gesamte menschheit plus alle anderen lebewesen hier auf diesem planeten ein tierisches problem haben. dann haben auch die verschwörungstheoretiker nichts mehr zu lachen. aber google ist da nichtmal wie soviel wie ein tropfen auf einem vulkan.


Überleg mal, wir pumpen immer noch massenweise FKWs in die Atmosphäre auch wenn sie in Deutschland schon verboten sind. Also nehmen wir mal an du schmeißt nur eine Tonne davon in die Luft, dann könntest du elftausend und siebenhundert Tonnen CO2 in die Luft blasen. Was ich damit sagen will, wir packen unser aller Problem an der falschen Stelle an...



klefreak schrieb:


> ich will dich hier auch nicht fertig machen oder so!
> mit dem Fleisch Beispiel wollte ich dich sogar unterstützen, dass nicht nur CO2 ein Problem ist !
> 
> du hast wohl recht, dass es an richtigen Fakten noch fehlt, das liegt aber neben der Komplexität des Themas auch daran, dass hier einfach noch viel zu wenig Hirnschmalz investiert wurde.
> ...



Achso, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden  , sorry...

Edit: Dazu kommt, die Halbwertszeit von FKWs dazu. CO2 wird durch diverse Vorgänge schnell wieder aus dem Weg geschafft, Fluor-Kohlenwasserstoffe sind in keiner Form ein natürlicher Stoff, das heißt, er wir nirgendwo abgebaut und mann muss auf die Halbwertszeit hoffen, kurzum, bis dieser Stoff verschwindet. Das sind dann schon mal mehrere tausend Jahre  !


----------



## Sash (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

nein reigenspieler, das problem ist ansich packen wir menschen das problem überhaupt nicht an. wir hätten seit den 50igern eine geburtenkotrolle gebraucht, weltweit. wir hätten nie wälder oder andere grünflächen für großstädte aufgeben dürfen. geschweige dem was wir dem meer antun.


----------



## Reigenspieler (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



Sash schrieb:


> nein reigenspieler, das problem ist ansich packen wir menschen das problem überhaupt nicht an. wir hätten seit den 50igern eine geburtenkotrolle gebraucht, weltweit. wir hätten nie wälder oder andere grünflächen für großstädte aufgeben dürfen. geschweige dem was wir dem meer antun.


Wälder bauen aber keine FKWs ab . CO2 dagegen wird in einem Baum in C und O2 aufgespalten. C braucht der Baum für seine Äste, Blätter, Früchte und all die lustigen Sachen die er da so hängen hat. O2 bläst er wieder aus und wir dürfen athmen  ... ^^


----------



## klefreak (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



Sash schrieb:


> nein reigenspieler, das problem ist ansich packen wir menschen das problem überhaupt nicht an. wir hätten seit den 50igern eine geburtenkotrolle gebraucht, weltweit. wir hätten nie wälder oder andere grünflächen für großstädte aufgeben dürfen. geschweige dem was wir dem meer antun.




naja, bei einer etwas überlegteren Ernährungspolitik ,.... brauchts keine geburtenkontrolle seint den 50ern 

--> weniger Fleisch schont die umwelt
--> weniger Spritverbrauch schont die ölvorkommen
--> weniger spassgesellschaft schont die 1xbenützenwegwerf mentalität

--> wenn man überall ein bisschen anpackt dann hat man in summe schon viel erreicht 

aber: für Politik und Wirtschaft (und für's meist einfache Volk) sind natürlich SchwarzWeiße Beispiele wie aus Märchen (gut/böse) viel besser geeignet 

lg Klemens


----------



## BigBubby (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Tja wenn du denkst, dass es weniger sind dann täuschst du dich. Du denkst doch nicht, dass alle 1,3 Milliarden Chinesen, alle 1,4 Milliarden Inder, halb Afrika, usw. jeden Tag genug zu Essen bekommen? Es sind mit Sicherheit 2 Milliarden, die hungern müssen wenn das überhaupt reicht.


Warst du schon mal da? Da Hungern nur sehr wenige Menschen. Ich würde um 1000Euro wetten, dass es nicht 1 Milliarde hungernder Menschen gibt. Wenn dann höchstens durch selbstverschulden, wenn sie statt auf den land vernünftig leben, lieber in die stadt fliehen. Aber trotzdem nicht 1 milliarde.



Sash schrieb:


> nein reigenspieler, das problem ist ansich packen wir menschen das problem überhaupt nicht an. wir hätten seit den 50igern eine geburtenkotrolle gebraucht, weltweit. wir hätten nie wälder oder andere grünflächen für großstädte aufgeben dürfen. geschweige dem was wir dem meer antun.


Dann mußt du aber schon in die zeit gucken weit vor mittelalter. Der gesamten norden deutschlands war einst ein einziger Nadelwald. Heute sieht man nur noch ein paar wäldchen. Großstädte sind in der hinsicht das kleinste problem. (Achja abgeholzt um Häuser zu bauen und diese zu beheitzen im Winter). Es gibt keinen Primärwald mehr in Deutschland, außer vielleicht ein paar quadratkilometer im Schwarzwald.


Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Wälder bauen aber keine FKWs ab . CO2 dagegen wird in einem Baum in C und O2 aufgespalten. C braucht der Baum für seine Äste, Blätter, Früchte und all die lustigen Sachen die er da so hängen hat. O2 bläst er wieder aus und wir dürfen athmen  ... ^^


Der Baum produziert aber auch CO²...

Was alle bis jetzt nicht beachtet haben ist, dass dadurch, dass wir nicht mehr so viel Dreck in die Luft blasen es heller wird.
Wir haben früher viel CO² + Dreck nach oben geblasen, dadurch gab es eien verdunklung, die den treibhauseffekt noch etwas gedämmt hat. Heute fehlt teilweise diese verdunklung, auch wenn es sich noch immer etwas gibt (Ich meine bei 10% der Sonnenenergie, die "fehlt" liegt sie).
Wie gesagt gibt es einfach zu viele verschiedene fakten und zusammenhänge, sodass mir das co² ist schuld lächerlich vorkommt und ich dem nicht viel glauben schenke


----------



## Reigenspieler (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Der Baum produziert aber auch CO²...


Das was ein Baum in der Nacht wieder ausstößt ist zu vernachlässigen, denn sonst könnte er ja nicht wachsen  .


----------



## klefreak (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Das was ein Baum in der Nacht wieder ausstößt ist zu vernachlässigen, denn sonst könnte er ja nicht wachsen  .




stimmt. da produzieren die Mikroorganismen im Boden schon deutlich mehr CO2.!


----------



## BigBubby (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

ich wollte es ja auch nur anmerken


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



BigBubby schrieb:


> So lange die Wissenschaftler noch mit pauschalen begründungen kommen, werde ich den weiter nicht glauben. Die Erde und ihr Ökosystem ist viel zu komplex, um zu sagen, treibhauseffekt ist schuld, CO² ist schuld. So einfach kann es garnicht sein,



Gute Einstellung, mangelnde Information.
Selbst wenn die Wissenschaftler dazu gezwungen werden, ihre Angaben möglichst kompakt zusammen zu fassen, kommen sie nämlich immer noch mit sowas wie
"Im Vergleich vom Jahr 2000 zum Jahr 1750 hat sich die globale Strahlungsbilanz um rund 3,5W/m² verändert, hiervon gehen +2,5W/m² (+/-0,25W/m²) auf Änderungen im Treibhausgasbudget zurück, an denen CO2 mit über 60% den größten Anteil hat"
Aber obwohl sie das alles in eine übersichtliche Grafik packen, kommt bei der Allgemeinheit nicht mehr als "CO2 ist böse" an.



> sonst hätte man nicht vor 25-30 jahren noch angst gehabt, die erde würde erfrieren



Seinerzeit hat man afaik einfach nur den Temperaturverlauf extrapoliert (und die Presse hat ne Sensation draus gemacht, ohne wissenschaftliche Zweifel oder Angaben über die Genauigkeit weiterzugeben...), heute hat man komplexe Klimamodelle, die mit hoher Genauigkeit den Temperaturverlauf der letzten Jahrzehnte nachvollziehen (bzw. mit den Daten der vorangehenden Jahre "vorhersagen" können) und die für die Zukunft zunehemend düstere Prognosen zulassen. (wobei die bisherigen Prognosen der mitlerweile auch schon gut ein Jahrzehnt andauerenden Prozesses im Schnitt eher zu harmlos waren)



> Ich sage ja nicht, dass es sowas nicht geben kann. Ich bin nur der Meinung, dass das meißte was man davon hört populistische Parolen sind.



Da gebe ich dir durchaus recht - dass man größtenteils (je nach Medienkonsum würde ich in vielen Fällen sogar "ausschließlich" sagen) Populismus zu hören bekommt, ist in unser heutigen Welt leider ein Fakt.
Ein Teil des Populismus hat aber durchaus die gleiche Richtung, wie wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse.



> China war nur ein shcönes Beispiel für Asien. Asien ist nicht 1/5 sondern 2/3 der Weltbevölkerung. Afrika ist noch 1/6, die wohl verhältnismäßig extrem wenig mit co² am hut haben. Also wäre da noch 1/6, das sind wir, die die anderen 5/6 retten sollen? Erklär mir mal wie das funktionieren soll??



Verlangt ja keiner. Aber man kann auch nicht verlangen, dass 1/3 die anderen 2/3 rettet, die erstmal Däumchen drehen.



> Was natürlich nicht beachtet wird ist, dass vermutlich nur 1/3 (wenn überhaupt) der chinesen diese emissionen verursachen und die ländliche bevölkerung wie im mittelalter lebt.



Was mir ehrlich gesagt am meisten Gedanken macht, denn die Welt macht den Chinesen sehr erfolgreich klar, dass sie auf schnellsten Wege den europäisch-amerikanischen Lebensstandard für alle anstreben sollten und dass Lebensstandard viel, viel wichtiger ist, als die Umwelt...



> In Asien ist halt viel mehr potential zu sparen, als in Europa. Nagut in der USA hat man auch enorm viel potential.



Wenn mans mit dem vergleicht, was für eine nachhaltigen Lebensstil ist, haben selbst die USA gerade mal doppelt soviel zu erreichen, wie Deutschland. (und noch das Nachteil der großen Entfernungen)



> Was meinßt du damit?



Von der Politik in großem Maße (besonders diplomatisch, aber auch finanziell und indirekt über Weltbank&Co) unterstütze Ambitionen deutscher Firmen in China.
Ein erheblicher Teil des chinesischen Booms geht schließlich auf ausländische Investitionen zurück. (und die andere Hälfte auf Billigprodukte für den Export, bei denen sich dank minimaler Produktionsauflagen sogar der Transport großer Massen um den halben Globus lohnt. 



> Natürlich kommt ein Teil des Alus aus Recycling, aber auch da muß es aufwendig gereinigt und neu geformt werden.



Das ist bei Wolfram nicht anders 



> Ein Teil kommt auch aus neuen produktionen und Alu ist da sehr "teuer". Die haben oft ja sogar ihr eigenens Kraftwerk neben sich stehen. In Skandinavien, wird das teilweise auch durch Wasserenergie geregelt, was wieder sauber wäre. Ist alles nicht so einfach



Skandinavien ist da ne kleine Nummer, Island ist der große Trend. (Leider nehmen die Unternehmen nicht mal dann Rücksicht auf die Natur, wenn sie auf Ökostrom umsteigen und verwüßten in großem Maße wertvolle Biotope entlang der Küsten  )



> man muß das so sehen glühlampe 5% lichtausbeute, sparlampe bis 20% lichtausbeute, led 95%. Glühlampen 1.000stunden, sparlampe 10.000stunden, led 100.000 (oder 30.000 bei hochleistungsLEDs). Da sollten selbst 20x so hohe produktionskosten locker wieder reinkommen.



Holla - wo hast du die Zahlen her?
Mal so aus Wiki:
"Die effizientesten verfügbaren weißen LEDs erreichen eine Lichtausbeute von 40 bis 110 lm/W (Stand November 2007). Die Lichtausbeute liegt ... mittlerweile gleichauf mit der von Leuchtstofflampen, die etwa 60–110 lm/W erreichen."
Andere Quellen sprechen von 5-25% Wirkungsgrad, wobei gerade HochleistungsLEDs die schlechteren Werte erzählen.
(Deswegen auch meine Anmerkung, dass sie bei großem Helligkeitsbedarf nicht Konkurrenzfähig sind)



> Das einzige Problem ist noch eine vernünftige ausleuchtung damit, aber das werden die auch noch hinbekommen. Deckenstrahler kann man dagegen ja schon austauschen (die weißen sind nur noch etwas teuer...)



Ersatz für normale Birnen ist auch im Handel, man braucht halt ne Lampe mit ausreichenden Streueinrichtungen.




Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Hinweis, wir befinden uns noch in einer Eiszeit! Die Eiszeit von vor rund 10.000 Jahren dauert noch an. Wir befinden uns genauer gesagt am Anfang des Endes dieser Eiszeit. Es wird naturgemäß also noch viel viel wärmer werden. Verursacht wird dies zum einen durch die Schräglage der Erdachse, die sich im Laufe der Zeit immer mal wieder ändert, zum anderen durch die Sonnenaktivität die ebenso schwankt.



Milankovitch-Effekte sind um Größenordnungen kleiner, als die beobachteten Temperaturanstiege im Zehntelgrad/Jahrzehnt-Bereich.



> Es wurde nachgewießen, dass die Sonnenaktivität in der jüngeren Vergangenheit zugenommen hat. Niemand kann sich erlauben zu sagen, in welchem Maß der Mensch, wenn überhaupt, das Klima auf der Erde beeinflusst.



Also u.a. die gleichen Leute, die den ersten Teil deiner Aussage "bewiesen" haben, erlauben sich auch letzteres.
Du solltest dir klarere Kriterien überlegen, wann du wem warum glaubst.



> Sicher stoßen wird mehrere Milliarden Tonnen CO2 aus, doch jedes Jahr werden alleine 80 Milliarden Tonnen CO2 von den Ozeanen ausgestoßen.



Genaugenommen sind es rund 90 Milliarden Tonnen C - als CO2 wäre es entsprechend das ~2,5 fache.
Aber: Sie nehmen auch 91-92 Milliarden Tonnen C wieder auf...



> Was machen wir? Wir holzen den Regenwald ab, machen sie von uns abhängig, nehmen Ihnen die Fähigkeit zur selbstversorgung, drehen ihnen Genmais und Genreis an, für den sie Dünger brauchen, den sie sich nicht leisten können, wir verwenden Biosprit, der in wirklichkeit eine ökologische Katastrophe ist, weil dafür wiederum Regenwald abgeholzt wird, wir essen immer mehr Fleisch, wofür wir Weideland für die Tiere brauchen und Äcker für deren Futter. Pro Kilo Fleisch verbraucht man mehr als 10 Kilo Getreide. Das Vieh stößt durch die Verdauung Methangas aus. Und trotz all dieser Dinge hungern mehrere Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde.



Fazit: Wir leben das, was wir für einen angemessenen Lebensstandard halten - also ~das 5fache dessen, was dieser Planet für die gesamte Weltbevölkerung dauerhaft bereitstellen kann.
Aber darüber reden wir ja u.a. die ganze Zeit.



> Wenn man der Erde und der Menschheit etwas gutes tun möchte, sollte sich die Weltbevölkerung halbieren.



Weniger Menschen bedeuten auch kleinere Dimensionen für menschengemachte Probleme. Aber solange sich die Welt in Gegenden aufteilt, die 
- ihr fehlerhaftes Rentensystem durch Familienförderung retten wollen
- chinesische Familienpolitik als schwerste Grundrechtverletzung überhaupt ansehen
- oder ihr Bevölkerungsniveau nur deswegen auf einem bestimmten Niveau halten, weil weiterer Bevölkerungsanstieg durch mehr verhungernde ausgeglichen wird,
sehe ich keine moralisch akzeptablen Weg für diese Lösung.



> Ach was ich noch anmerken wollte, wenn man heute den Klimawandel leugnet, wird man in etwa so behandelt, als würde man die Judenverfolgung durch die Nazis leugnen. Soviel zur Meinungsfreiheit.



Wird man?
Also ich hab hier noch keine User gesperrt, nicht mal Postings gelöscht, weil sie Lügen über den Stand der Wissenschaft verbreiten oder Klimagegner-Propagandaseiten verlinken.

Man sollte sich aber vielleicht mal darüber klar werden, was es bedeutet, wenn man mehrere 100 Millionen Einwohner Südostasiens der Boden unter den Füßen versinkt, die Agrarerträge weltweit drastisch zurückgehen oder auch einfach nur der ???te Krieg aufgrund globaler Ressourcenpolitik ausbricht.

Mit Blick auf die Täter wird zwar nichts davon einer auch nur annähernd vergleichbaren Motivation begangen, aber die Auswirkungen dürften die schwersten in der Geschichte der Menschheit sein - mittleres 20. Jhd. eingeschlossen.



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Dann erkundige dich doch mal, wie viel unsere Regierung so genannten Wissenschaftlern zahlt, damit sie solche Sachen erforschen! Es hängt buchstäblich ihr Job daran.



Danke, da muss ich mich nicht zusätzlich erkundigen, ich war schon in Anstellungsgespräche verwickelt...
Eins kann ich dir sagen: Die Ausrichtung der Ergebnisse ist egal.
Finanziert werden Projekte schließlich im vorraus, d.h. es mag einen gewissen Effekt auf die Fragestellung geben (=wer sich zur Zeit nicht mit Klima beschäftigen möchte, hat ein Problem), aber die Antworten spielen nur indirekt eine Rolle.
Und dieser indirekte Effekt äußert sich in der wissenschaftlichen Bedeutung der letzten Arbeiten - wer viel Beachtung findet, hat eher Zugriff auf gute Finanzierung.
Die meiste Beachtung erhält man in der Wissenschaft aber mit gut belegten Aussagen, die bisherige Ansichten wiederlegen, der 239. Beweis, dass es wärmer wird, interessiert keinen Arsch.
Der 1. Beweis, dass es nächstes Jahrzehnt arschkalt wird, dürfte eine Nature-Garantie mit sich bringen - aber irgendwie findet ihn keiner...



> Es gab auch schon Zeiten, in denen der CO2-Gehalt in der Luft wesentlich höher war, die durchschnittliche Erdtemperatur aber um einiges kleiner.



Huh? Beides mal deutliche Abweichungen?
Hast du ne Jahreszahl?



> Des weiteren, unsere Erdtemperatur bewegt sich in einer Art Kurve, also immer ein auf und ab. Sollte nicht alles was unsere netten Forscher in letzter Zeit herausgefunden haben, falsch sein, dann befinden wir uns zwangsläufig zur Zeit in einer Erwärmungsphase. Zwar wird das durch unseren Umgang mit den Ressourcen dieser Welt etwas beschleunigt,



"etwas" ist gut...



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Dann lies mal vernünftig, nichts von allem hat hier jemand gesagt und stehen in keinem Bezug zueinander. lol



Wobei die Argumentationsstrukturen und -methoden vieler "Climate sceptics", insbesondere entsprechender Webseiten, denen von anderen Verschwörungstheoretikern ähneln. (Je nach Umgang mit der Wissenschaft ist es ja sogar eine)



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Tja wenn du denkst, dass es weniger sind dann täuschst du dich. Du denkst doch nicht, dass alle 1,3 Milliarden Chinesen, alle 1,4 Milliarden Inder, halb Afrika, usw. jeden Tag genug zu Essen bekommen? Es sind mit Sicherheit 2 Milliarden, die hungern müssen wenn das überhaupt reicht.



Die UN spricht von einer Milliarde, aber Welternäherung und Bevölkerungsentwicklung sprengt den ohnehin schon prall gefüllten Rahmen dieses Threads dann vielleicht doch.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Wir haben früher viel CO² + Dreck nach oben geblasen, dadurch gab es eien verdunklung, die den treibhauseffekt noch etwas gedämmt hat.



Mit einer Verdunkelung hat nur der Dreck etwas zu tun, CO2 ist bekanntermaßen durchsichtig. (und auch nicht kristalin, also nicht als Wolkenukleus geeignet)

Bezüglich Bäumen (oder prinzipieller aller biologischen Prozesse):
Die CO2-Nettobilanz ist proportional zur Massenbilanz - fertig.
Es wird soviel Kohlenstoff gebunden, wie in Holz umgewandelt.
(Oder soviel freigesetzt, wie nicht "Kuh" wird  )


----------



## Reigenspieler (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "etwas" ist gut...


japp 1°C  wass dann am Nordpol 15°C sein werden, fals die Klimamodelle stimmen die überhaupt keinen Ursprung haben sondern von Grund auf, nur auf Theorien bauen. Ich versuch doch nur zu sagen, dass es überhaupt keinen Sinn macht, über CO2 zu diskutieren weil es von den so genannten Treibhausgasen das Schwächste ist. Das lustigste von allen ist ja Wasserdampf, wie schon gesagt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Jup, 1°C in 3 Jahrzehnten, wo sonst eher 1°C in 3 Jahrtausenden hingehören - das schweine viel. Zumindest für diejenigen, die bestenfalls auf letzteres vorbereitet sind (Ökosysteme, Zivilisationen,...)

CO2 ist deswegen das schwächste "Treibhausgas", weil man Gase mit geringerer Treibhauswirkung per Definition nicht als solches bezeichnet 
Und Wasserdampf mag wesentlich effektiver sein - ist aber im Schnitt auch seltener. Und auf direktem Wege kann die Konzentration auch nur unwesentlich verändert werden. (Auf indirektem - z.B. in dem man den Planeten mittels CO2 aufheizt- schon eher)

Wenn dir wissenschaftliche Theorien nicht gut genug sind, dann hör doch bitte auf, Geräte zu nutzen, die irgendwelche hypothetischen Elektronen, Sperrschichteffekte und sonstwas nutzen.

Dieses ewige rumnörgeln an den Grundsätzen der Naturwissenschaft (von vielerlei Seiten) geht mir langsam aufn Senkel, wer Religion (oder irgendwas anderes besser findet), soll das klar aussprechen, dann kann man darüber reden. Aber nach Lust und Laune jegliche Glaubwürdig kategorisch abzulehnen, wenn einem die Argumente nicht passen, ist n unhaltbarer Diskussionsstil.


----------



## willy (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

und du bist wer? al gore oder was?


----------



## BigBubby (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verlangt ja keiner. Aber man kann auch nicht verlangen, dass 1/3 die anderen 2/3 rettet, die erstmal Däumchen drehen.


momentan sind wir aber 1/6 während die anderen 5/6 däumchen drehen. Die anderen 5/6 sollten langsam auch mal anfagen





> Wenn mans mit dem vergleicht, was für eine nachhaltigen Lebensstil ist, haben selbst die USA gerade mal doppelt soviel zu erreichen, wie Deutschland. (und noch das Nachteil der großen Entfernungen)


das stimmt, dass die USA "nur" doppelt so viel haben wie wir deutschen. Dafür sind sie aber auch 4 mal so viele Leute und die verteilung ist dort garantiert auch nicht so gleichmäßig. Vermutlich macht da auch wieder die hälfte 80%+ von den Emissionen. Allein die großstädte. Dazu noch deren Klimaanlagen in jeder Wohnung (Sind die eignetlich inzwischen auch FCKW frei?).
Die Amis verbraten ressourcen einfach in ganz anderen dimensionen als "wir deutschen"





> Das ist bei Wolfram nicht anders


 Wolfram wird mit sicherheit nicht so recylcet, denn dafür gibts davon zu viel und es ist zu leicht herzustellen. Man kanns ja auch einfach in den Müll schmeißen, da es nicht giftig ist. Anders bei Quecksilber z.B. und halt nicht so teuer wie Alu. 





> Skandinavien ist da ne kleine Nummer, Island ist der große Trend. (Leider nehmen die Unternehmen nicht mal dann Rücksicht auf die Natur, wenn sie auf Ökostrom umsteigen und verwüßten in großem Maße wertvolle Biotope entlang der Küsten  )


Das ist halt das Problem. Man kann nicht alles immer hinbekommen. Man muß immer irgendwas kaput machen, um was anderes nicht kaput zu machen. Es gibt keine Methode energie zu gewinnen, ohne die umwelt irgendwie zu schädigen. Die Frage ist da natürlich wo der kleinste schaden zu finden ist bei höchster energieausbeute...





> Holla - wo hast du die Zahlen her?
> Mal so aus Wiki:
> "Die effizientesten verfügbaren weißen LEDs erreichen eine Lichtausbeute von 40 bis 110 lm/W (Stand November 2007). Die Lichtausbeute liegt ... mittlerweile gleichauf mit der von Leuchtstofflampen, die etwa 60–110 lm/W erreichen."
> Andere Quellen sprechen von 5-25% Wirkungsgrad, wobei gerade HochleistungsLEDs die schlechteren Werte erzählen.
> (Deswegen auch meine Anmerkung, dass sie bei großem Helligkeitsbedarf nicht Konkurrenzfähig sind)


5-25% liegt aber dadran, dass momentan an den hochleistungsLEDs meißt kleine transformatoren und gleichrichter dran sind, die 2/3 der energie benötgen. Eine LED selbst produziert nahe null wärme, sonden rein Licht. Das ist auch der unterschied, wenn du da 1 Watt reinspeißt kommen 0,95Watt an licht raus. Wenn du bei einer glühbirne 1 watt reinspeißt kommen 0,05 Watt licht und 0,95Watt wärme raus. Es geht mir um den Wärme/Licht anteil. Das Problem bei der lumen ist, dass es nicht wirklich viel über die helligkeit aussagt. Ein Strahler z.B. mit 20Watt kann durch eine 3Watt LED ausgetauscht werden (2000<->40.000h lebenszeit). Dazu wird bei der LED von den 3 Watt ein großteil, wie bereits gesagt, auf die gleichrichter zurück zu führen und ienem vorwiederstand, damit die diode nicht durchbrennt. Schließlich werden die an 12Volt angeschlossen, vertragen aber selber nur 3-4Volt, also werden 2/3 der Energie in einem Widerstand verpufft. Wenn man den Faktor rausnimmt, kämen 3 HighVoltage-LEDs auf 3Watt und haben damit eine leistung von etwa 60Watt einer glübirne...
Es muß da zwar noch ein wenig entwicklung rein, aber dann wäre sie noch mal um den faktor 3 effizienter, bei einem faktor 10 länderer lebenszeit. Also faktor 30 etwa 





> Ersatz für normale Birnen ist auch im Handel, man braucht halt ne Lampe mit ausreichenden Streueinrichtungen.


 Es gibt sie, aber wirklich gut sind sie noch nicht. Momentan sind sie nur wirklich als Halogenstrahler/Strahler zu benutzen. Aber das kommt noch alles, wenn man eine methode findet es zu diffusen ohne das meißte licht zu verlieren. Genau wie die farbe noch immer etwas zu kalt ist. Die warmfarbigen haben auch nur etwa 1/3 der lichtstärke der "kalten". Aber mit ähnlichen Problem kämpfen auch die Sparlampen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



BigBubby schrieb:


> momentan sind wir aber 1/6 während die anderen 5/6 däumchen drehen.



Äh - ein nicht unerheblicher Teil hat bereits angefangen. Selbst in den USA oder China gibt Umweltschutzbestrebungen und wenn man Anhänger der absoluten Zahlen sind, dann nicht mal kleine. (Quelle kann ich grad nicht finden, erinnere mich aber an gut 3 stellige Millionensummen, die China in erneuerbare Energien steckt - Dammbau nicht eingerechnet)

Und man muss auch mal ganz klar sagen: 3/6 bis 4/6 leben überhaupt nicht über ihren Verhältnissen, sondern haben einen miserablen Lebensstandard, der so umweltverträglich ist, dass unser Luxus nicht sofort zur Katastrophe führt.
Von denen zu verlangen, sie sollten sich an CO2-Einsparverträgen beteiligen, finde ich immer wieder ne bodenlose Frechheit. (nicht steigern wär n Ansatz -wenn man Zugang zu entsprechender Hochtechnologie gibt-, aber wo soll ein Staat, dessen Wirtschaft zu 90% nicht-mechanisierte Landwirtschaft ist, denn großartig was einsparen?)



> Dazu noch deren Klimaanlagen in jeder Wohnung (Sind die eignetlich inzwischen auch FCKW frei?).



China ist die einzig größere Nation weltweit, die die Produktion von FCKW noch nicht vollständig eingestellt hat, ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass auch in den USA existierende Anlagen nicht sinnlos vernichtet wurden und somit immer noch einige FCKW basierte im Einsatz sein könnten - genau wie in Deutschland.



> Die Amis verbraten ressourcen einfach in ganz anderen dimensionen als "wir deutschen"



Wie gesagt: Anfang des Jahrtausends kam ne UN-Studie zu dem Ergebniss, dass es ~doppelt soviel ist.
Wobei Deutschland noch den "Vorteil" der Enge hat, hier fährt man halt nur 50km und nicht 500 Meilen bzw. muss eine Stromleitung über die gleiche Entfernung legen, wenn man nen Generator einsparen will.
(wäre mal interessant, wie sich die Verbräuche weltweit in "/m²" verhalten, schließlich geht es letztendlich darum, was die Natur bereitstellen kann - und dass ist weder von der Bevölkerung noch dem totalen Konsum innerhalb einer Staatsgrenze abhängig)



> Man muß immer irgendwas kaput machen, um was anderes nicht kaput zu machen. Es gibt keine Methode energie zu gewinnen, ohne die umwelt irgendwie zu schädigen. Die Frage ist da natürlich wo der kleinste schaden zu finden ist bei höchster energieausbeute...



Der Schaden in Island entsteht nicht durch die Energiegewinnung.
Der Schaden entsteht dadurch, dass jeder seine Werke unmittelbar an der Küste, aber mit großzügigem Abstand zum Nachbarn und auch nicht geringem Flächenverbrauch aufstellt.
Würde man einen großen Hafen und ne Eisenbahnstrecke n paar km ins Land bauen, entlang der alles angesiedelt wird, wären nur vergleichsweise wenig wertvolle Gebiete betroffen. (Inland hat man halt mehr als Küstenstreifen)
Aber das würde ja garantiert einmalig 5% mehr kosten...



> Das Problem bei der lumen ist, dass es nicht wirklich viel über die helligkeit aussagt.



höh? Eigentlich ist es die offizielle Einheit für den Lichtstrom.



> Dazu wird bei der LED von den 3 Watt ein großteil, wie bereits gesagt, auf die gleichrichter zurück zu führen und ienem vorwiederstand, damit die diode nicht durchbrennt. Schließlich werden die an 12Volt angeschlossen, vertragen aber selber nur 3-4Volt, also werden 2/3 der Energie in einem Widerstand verpufft. Wenn man den Faktor rausnimmt, kämen 3 HighVoltage-LEDs auf 3Watt und haben damit eine leistung von etwa 60Watt einer glübirne...



Hmm - kann ich gerade keinen genauen Zahlen zu finden, aber ich weiß, dass das auch in Bereichen, in denen man die Spannung problemlos anpassen könnte (Akku getriebene Lampen) die Abwärme ein so großes Problem ist, dass man z.T. lieber bei der einfacher handhabbaren Gasentladungstechnik geblieben ist. (die zwar nicht weniger Wärme erzeugt, die aber praktischerweise gleich in Richtung des Lichtes abstrahlt - statt den Akku zu grillen)



> Es muß da zwar noch ein wenig entwicklung rein.



Na dann mal abwarten 
Die aktuellen Regelungen sehen ja nur Nachteile für die definitiv schlechteste Technologie (Glühbirne) vor, also haben auch die LED Hersteller eine große Chance.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Quelle kann ich grad nicht finden, erinnere mich aber an gut 3 stellige Millionensummen, die China in erneuerbare Energien steckt - Dammbau nicht eingerechnet)




zB.:
http://photovoltaik.eu/index.php?id=9&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=997&tx_ttnews[backPid]=8&cHash=d134ee7fd4

Link bitte in das Adressfeld kopieren


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup, 1°C in 3 Jahrzehnten, wo sonst eher 1°C in 3 Jahrtausenden hingehören - das schweine viel. Zumindest für diejenigen, die bestenfalls auf letzteres vorbereitet sind (Ökosysteme, Zivilisationen,...)
> 
> CO2 ist deswegen das schwächste "Treibhausgas", weil man Gase mit geringerer Treibhauswirkung per Definition nicht als solches bezeichnet
> Und Wasserdampf mag wesentlich effektiver sein - ist aber im Schnitt auch seltener. Und auf direktem Wege kann die Konzentration auch nur unwesentlich verändert werden. (Auf indirektem - z.B. in dem man den Planeten mittels CO2 aufheizt- schon eher)
> ...



Genau darum geht es ja, diese  Theorien sind in keinster weise bewiesen. Mehr Religionen. Genau wie der  Energieerhaltungssatz. Bloß, dass der schon unzählige Beispiele kennt. Oder sind  bei dir schon mal die Polkappen durch CO2 abgeschmolzen? Aber es gibt überhaupt keinen Anhaltspunkt für die Auswirkungen  von CO2. Ich mein, wir pumpen wahrscheinlich mehr gasförmige Alkane und diverse  synthetische Stoffe in die Luft als CO2, alle davon Treibhausgase und um dass  tausendfache wirksamer... da ist CO2 sogar wünschenswert, was die Autoindustrie mit entsprechenden Filtern auch anstrebt, weil wie schon oft  gesagt, einen Treibhauseffektwert von 1 hat.
Naja, ich merke schon, alles was ich sage wird so wie so als Blasphemie abgethan... wie es ein  Gläubiger eben auch macht.



willy schrieb:


> und du bist wer? al gore oder was?



Er hat das auch ganz gut erklärt, doch er hat eins nicht beachtet. Der Ausstoß anderer Treibhausgase hat ebenso zugenommen wie der CO2 Ausstoß und das sogar in der gleichen Kurve  .


----------



## BigBubby (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> höh? Eigentlich ist es die offizielle Einheit für den Lichtstrom.


Es kommt dabei immer drauf an, welches Farbspektrum man misst. 
Dazu kommt es auch drauf an, welchen bereich man misst.
Deshalb schwanken die werte nicht nur enorm pro art, sondern auch pro typ. Das gleiche lichtelement kann bis zu 50% schwanken, je nach messung.
Die sind halt von allen nicht astrein. sowohl glühlampe, als auch led, als auch sparlampe


> Hmm - kann ich gerade keinen genauen Zahlen zu finden, aber ich weiß, dass das auch in Bereichen, in denen man die Spannung problemlos anpassen könnte (Akku getriebene Lampen) die Abwärme ein so großes Problem ist, dass man z.T. lieber bei der einfacher handhabbaren Gasentladungstechnik geblieben ist. (die zwar nicht weniger Wärme erzeugt, die aber praktischerweise gleich in Richtung des Lichtes abstrahlt - statt den Akku zu grillen)


Also Taschenlampen werden und sind zum teil schon komplett durch leds ausgetauscht. Das einzige sind diese, die einen ganzen bereich ausleuchten sollen, da werden eher andere benutzt, da leds halt einen recht schlechten abstrahlwinkel haben.

Zu deinen angaben würden mich mal ein paar infos interessieren.

(Achja bei mir war es ein privater test, wo einer sich aktuelle ledstrahler gekauft hatte und diese mit halogenstrahler verglichen hat. Dabei den strahl auf die wand gerichtet und versucht etwa den gleichen radius zu erreichen. Dabei war die 3Watt led etwa wie die 20Watt halogen (Wobei diese natürlich einen weicheren übergang hat und die led um einiges härter war...))


> Na dann mal abwarten
> Die aktuellen Regelungen sehen ja nur Nachteile für die definitiv schlechteste Technologie (Glühbirne) vor, also haben auch die LED Hersteller eine große Chance.


LED wird kommen und sich auf dauer auch durchsetzen. Das schöne ist ja, dass sie nahezu unempfindlich gegen physikalische einflüsse ist (die kann schon mal runterfallen und bleibt heile oder wo gegen knallen, wo die anderen einfach brechen)


----------



## Gunny Hartman (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Jaja die UN Spricht von 1 Milliarde die hungern. Die übersehen ja auch gern mal die Hälfte. Der UN würd ich sowas nicht glauben, außerdem ist die Dunkelziffer wohl sehr hoch. Gut vielleicht leiden nicht alle hunger, aber viele sind fehlernährt und arm. Fakt ist, dass die CO2 Debatte schwachsinnig ist, solange es keinen konkreten Beweis dafür gibt, dass der Mensch das Klima merklich verändert. Fakt ist aber auch, dass der Mensch die Erde wie Dreck behandelt. Wie auch immer. Die meisten Leute glauben doch, wenn die Nachrichten von Klimawandel reden, dass es auch tatsächlich so ist. "Der Mensch st für den Klimawandel verantwortlich." Aber kaum jemand denkt darüber nach ob das auch stimmt, was man jeden Tag hört. Außerdem wird man doch verarscht, wenn von "Klimawandel" gesprochen wird. Ich habs schon mal gesagt, es gibt keinen Klimawandel! Das Klima ändert sich andauernd. Mir tun die Leute echt leid, die blind alles glauben, was die Nachrichten verkünden.


----------



## Fabi-O (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

@ Reigenspieler:

Auf was führst du denn dann bitte die dokumentierte Erderwärmung sonst zurück? Es gibt da so Bohrkerne, siehe Abschnitt aus der Wikipedia.
Globale Erwärmung ? Wikipedia


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Genau darum geht es ja, diese  Theorien sind in keinster weise bewiesen. Mehr Religionen. Genau wie der  Energieerhaltungssatz. Bloß, dass der schon unzählige Beispiele kennt.




So? In den meisten Fällen ist gar nicht möglich, alle Energien zu messen.
Und belege für die Richtigkeit der Theorien gibts jede Menge, wurden auch schon viele hier genannt.



> Oder sind  bei dir schon mal die Polkappen durch CO2 abgeschmolzen?



Bist du schon mal an Zyankali gestorben?
Sicher, dass es bei den dir berichteten Fällen nicht vielleicht verunreinigungen zu Komplikationen geführt haben?
Guten Appetit.
Wir haben nur einen Versuch und wir haben einen mitlerweile ziemlich großen Haufen von Hinweisen drauf, dass wir ihn mit unser heutigen Einstellung vermasseln werden.



> Ich mein, wir pumpen wahrscheinlich mehr gasförmige Alkane und diverse  synthetische Stoffe in die Luft als CO2



"wahrscheinlich"?
Wenn du bei allen solchen Sachen, die du für "wahrscheinlich" hälst, derart daneben liegst, dann solltest du es vermeiden, überhaupt eine feste Aussage zu machen (wie mehrfach hier im Thread)
Emissionen lassen sich nun wirklich einfach messen, Änderungen in der athmosphärischen Konzentration auch.



> da ist CO2 sogar wünschenswert, was die Autoindustrie mit entsprechenden Filtern auch anstrebt, weil wie schon oft  gesagt, einen Treibhauseffektwert von 1 hat.



Katalysatoren (Filtern tut im Auto niemand) zur Umwandlung anderer Abgase in (z.T.) CO2 werden nicht wegen dem Klima, sondern wegen der Giftigkeit der Substanzen verwendet. (Was man auch unschwer daran erkennen kann, dass sie schon wesentlich länger im Einsatz sind, als der Klimawandel von Autoherstellern beachtet wird)
CO2 ist halt nur ein Treibhausgas - sonst aber vollkommen unbedenklich.



> Naja, ich merke schon, alles was ich sage wird so wie so als Blasphemie abgethan...



Was für eine Reaktion hattest du dir denn auf "alles, was Wissenschaftler sagen, ist erstunken und erlogen, dass weiß ich genau und jedem, dem das nicht klar ist, kann eh nicht mehr geholfen werden" erhofft?



> Er hat das auch ganz gut erklärt, doch er hat eins nicht beachtet. Der Ausstoß anderer Treibhausgase hat ebenso zugenommen wie der CO2 Ausstoß und das sogar in der gleichen Kurve  .



Der Treibhauseffekt einzelner Gase ist ein recht einfacher physikalischer Vorgang und lässt sich sehr gut messen und modellieren, da brauch man nicht zu raten, welches Gas einen wie großen Anteil hat.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Also Taschenlampen werden und sind zum teil schon komplett durch leds ausgetauscht. Das einzige sind diese, die einen ganzen bereich ausleuchten sollen, da werden eher andere benutzt, da leds halt einen recht schlechten abstrahlwinkel haben.
> 
> Zu deinen angaben würden mich mal ein paar infos interessieren.



Kann mich auch nicht mehr 100%ig erinnern und ist 2-3 Jahre her. Es ging aber nicht um einfache Taschen-, sondern um Taucherlampen. Also Lichtstärken auf dem Niveau von 30-100W Halogen/10-50W Gasendladung.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt wären für eine vergleichbare Lichtleistung mehrere der leistungstärksten LEDs nötig gewesen. (Was neben der wohl problematischen Kühlung die ganze Sache auch noch unrentabel gemacht hätte - komplett neue Optik, z.T. neue Gehäuse und das alles bei einem recht kleinen Markt)


----------



## BigBubby (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann mich auch nicht mehr 100%ig erinnern und ist 2-3 Jahre her. Es ging aber nicht um einfache Taschen-, sondern um Taucherlampen. Also Lichtstärken auf dem Niveau von 30-100W Halogen/10-50W Gasendladung.
> Zu dem Zeitpunkt wären für eine vergleichbare Lichtleistung mehrere der leistungstärksten LEDs nötig gewesen. (Was neben der wohl problematischen Kühlung die ganze Sache auch noch unrentabel gemacht hätte - komplett neue Optik, z.T. neue Gehäuse und das alles bei einem recht kleinen Markt)



Sport Köppel / Tauchen-Onlineshop Versand Fachgeschäft
Klinkt zwar sehr übertrieben, aber da hätten wir schon mal sowas in der ARt

LED-Lichter - by Kaleero: LED Taucherlampen
LED Tauchlampen - HD PRO - BERSUB - Tauchbeleuchtung : Tauchlampe, Lampen...

Hier auch mal ein persönlicher bericht von einem taucher:
tauchfunzel.de

LED kommt ganz stark


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



BigBubby schrieb:


> LED kommt ganz stark



Aber zur Allgemeinbeleuchtung völlig ungeeignet. Dort wird die Kompaktleuchtstofflampen bald vorherrschend sein.

Andere Sachen: Habe eben einen Bericht über Recyclingpapier gesehen. Erschreckend wie die Verbreitung von eben diesem in den letzten Jahren zurückgegangen ist. 
Bei Schulheften ist der Verkauf von 70% (Anfang der 90er) auf jetzt 3% geschrumpft. Auch das Angebot ist extrem zurückgegangen. Und das obwohl die Qualität des Papiers mit der von Frischfaserpapier nicht mehr zu unterscheiden ist.

Um ein Kilogramm Frischfaserpapier herzustellen braucht man 4kWh an Energie für Recyclingpapier nur 1,5kWh. Auch der Wasserverbrauch ist um einiges geringer. Vom Holzverbrauch brauch ich wohl gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## BigBubby (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Aber zur Allgemeinbeleuchtung völlig ungeeignet. Dort wird die Kompaktleuchtstofflampen bald vorherrschend sein.


Jeder der halogenstrahler hat, kann sie durch led austauschen.
Wo normale Lampen waren geht das natürlich nicht, wie bereits gesagt, da sie dafür keinen passenden abstrahlwinkel haben. Aber das kann ja auch noch alles kommen. LED als Beleuchtung ist ja auch noch eine recht junge angelegenheit. 
Die KLS-Lampen werden natürlich erst mal vorherrschend bleiben, allein wegen dem Preis.


> Andere Sachen: Habe eben einen Bericht über Recyclingpapier gesehen. Erschreckend wie die Verbreitung von eben diesem in den letzten Jahren zurückgegangen ist.
> Bei Schulheften ist der Verkauf von 70% (Anfang der 90er) auf jetzt 3% geschrumpft. Auch das Angebot ist extrem zurückgegangen. Und das obwohl die Qualität des Papiers mit der von Frischfaserpapier nicht mehr zu unterscheiden ist.
> 
> Um ein Kilogramm Frischfaserpapier herzustellen braucht man 4kWh an Energie für Recyclingpapier nur 1,5kWh. Auch der Wasserverbrauch ist um einiges geringer. Vom Holzverbrauch brauch ich wohl gar nicht erst anfangen.


Also ich würde es nehmen, wenn es auch so weiß wäre, aber da es meißt diesen seltsamen braun/grau ton hat, nehme ich es nicht.
Es sieht einfach furchtbar aus. Aber so denken wohl viele.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Also ich würde es nehmen, wenn es auch so weiß wäre, aber da es meißt diesen seltsamen braun/grau ton hat, nehme ich es nicht.
> Es sieht einfach furchtbar aus. Aber so denken wohl viele.




Aber genau diese Meinung ist überholt. Das R.Papier ist heutzutage genau so weiß wie normales.


----------



## BigBubby (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Aber genau diese Meinung ist überholt. Das R.Papier ist heutzutage genau so weiß wie normales.



dann kaufe ich es nicht, weils nicht angeboten wird.
Wie gesagt ich achte beim einkauf nicht drauf, welches papier es ist, sondern nur wieviel es mich kostet. 
Blöcke idR bei Aldi und co. Da hat man meißt auch nicht die auswahl.

Also entweder kann man es doch noch unterscheiden oder es wird einfach nicht angeboten, denn bewußt greife ich nur zu weißen papier und nicht zu öko/nicht öko papier


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Genau das ist das Problem. Das Angebot ist rapide zurückgegangen. Recycling-Schulhefte vom Aussterben bedroht - Internet-Zeitung ngo-online


----------



## BigBubby (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem. Das Angebot ist rapide zurückgegangen. Recycling-Schulhefte vom Aussterben bedroht - Internet-Zeitung ngo-online



Recyclingpapier scheint das gleiche zu passieren, wie der solarzelle früher.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



BigBubby schrieb:


> LED kommt ganz stark



Jup, mitlerweile gibts einige Hersteller, die auch LED anbieten - aber "groß" Modelle gibts nach wie vor nicht und ettliche Hersteller haben nach wie vor gar keine im Angebot. Hauptverwendung ist derzeit ne Notlampe zum immer-dabei-haben.
(liegt z.T. natürlich auch an der Lichtfarbe - an Fotographen kann man die meisten LEDs ja nicht vermarkten, aber gerade die geben auch mal n bissl mehr fürs Licht aus)



BigBubby schrieb:


> Also ich würde es nehmen, wenn es auch so weiß wäre, aber da es meißt diesen seltsamen braun/grau ton hat, nehme ich es nicht.
> Es sieht einfach furchtbar aus. Aber so denken wohl viele.



Recyclingpapier gibts genauso gebleicht, wie anderes auch - und es ist dann auch genauso weiß. Genaugenommen fällt es mir oft schwer, überhaupt anderes zu bekommen (das ich gerade aufgrund der Farbe bevorzuge).


----------



## willy (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup, mitlerweile gibts einige Hersteller, die auch LED anbieten - aber "groß" Modelle gibts nach wie vor nicht und ettliche Hersteller haben nach wie vor gar keine im Angebot. Hauptverwendung ist derzeit ne Notlampe zum immer-dabei-haben.



heißen die dinger nicht keyfinder?


----------



## BigBubby (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup, mitlerweile gibts einige Hersteller, die auch LED anbieten - aber "groß" Modelle gibts nach wie vor nicht und ettliche Hersteller haben nach wie vor gar keine im Angebot. Hauptverwendung ist derzeit ne Notlampe zum immer-dabei-haben.



Da ich nicht Taucher bin, weiß ich auch nicht, welche die großen sind, weder in den modellen noch bei den herstellern. Aber das ersetzten eines 50watt halogenstrahlers ist doch schon nett. Kommt zwar an die Xeon nicht dran, aber wie gesagt, sie kommen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*

Na auf ner Skala von 30-100+W sollte es doch nicht so schwer sein, abzuschätzen, wo die "Großen" sind, wenn sie bei 50W noch nicht vorkommen 
@willy: Ich meinte eher Höhlen-Ausgang-Finder.

Aber mal so als Randbemerkung:
Ich glaube, dass ist langsam Offtopic.


----------



## Reigenspieler (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So? In den meisten Fällen ist gar nicht  möglich, alle Energien zu messen.
> Und belege für die Richtigkeit der Theorien  gibts jede Menge, wurden auch schon viele hier genannt.


Zitiere? Dann  bist du ja unseren Wissenschaftlern voraus, gratuliere. Dich sollte man für den  Nobelpreis auszeichnen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bist du schon mal an  Zyankali gestorben?
> Sicher, dass es bei den dir berichteten Fällen nicht  vielleicht verunreinigungen zu Komplikationen geführt haben?
> Guten  Appetit.


Schon mal bemerkt, dass der Vergleich extrem hinkt? 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir haben nur einen Versuch  und wir haben einen mitlerweile ziemlich großen Haufen von Hinweisen drauf, dass  wir ihn mit unser heutigen Einstellung vermasseln werden.


Welche  Hinweise auf CO2? Welcher  Versuch?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "wahrscheinlich"?
> Wenn du bei  allen solchen Sachen, die du für "wahrscheinlich" hälst, derart daneben liegst,  dann solltest du es vermeiden, überhaupt eine feste Aussage zu machen (wie  mehrfach hier im Thread)
> Emissionen lassen sich nun wirklich einfach messen,  Änderungen in der athmosphärischen Konzentration auch.


Ich rechne  lediglich eine Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung auf die letzten Zahlen drauf, und  selbst wenn es mehrere Milliarden Tonnen weniger sind, ist der Effekt der  tausendfache.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Katalysatoren (Filtern tut im  Auto niemand) zur Umwandlung anderer Abgase in (z.T.) CO2 werden nicht wegen dem  Klima, sondern wegen der Giftigkeit der Substanzen verwendet. (Was man auch  unschwer daran erkennen kann, dass sie schon wesentlich länger im Einsatz sind,  als der Klimawandel von Autoherstellern beachtet wird)
> CO2 ist halt nur ein  Treibhausgas - sonst aber vollkommen unbedenklich.


Schon bemerkt,  dass du dich mit dieser Argumentation selbst ins Abseits geschoben hast? 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was für eine Reaktion hattest  du dir denn auf "alles, was Wissenschaftler sagen, ist erstunken und erlogen,  dass weiß ich genau und jedem, dem das nicht klar ist, kann eh nicht mehr  geholfen werden" erhofft?


Was versuchst du mir zu sagen?  Versuch  mal raus zu finden was Blasphemie bedeutet ^^ . Stephen King hat für Kinder ne  recht gute Erklärung: "'Ja', sagte Frank, 'Wir sind Christen.' 'Du sollst den  Namen des HErrn (Sorry, aber im Text steht das wirklich so...), deines Gottes,  oder den Seines Sohnes, des Menschen Jesus, nicht missbrauchen.' Aber Blasphemie  kann auch bedeuten, etwas Schönes zu verunzieren."

Wenn du ein bisschen  belesen bist, dann weist du welches Buch ich meine   !


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Treibhauseffekt einzelner Gase ist ein  recht einfacher physikalischer Vorgang und lässt sich sehr gut messen und  modellieren, da brauch man nicht zu raten, welches Gas einen wie großen Anteil  hat.


Raten muss ich da gar nicht, ist alles schon beschrieben und  zwar von den gleichen Wissenschaftlern, die mit CO2 noch etwas Kohle absahnen  wollen   ! Nur wollen Politiker für ihre populistische Kampagne nur das hören was bei den  Wählern hilft. Paradebeispiel Roland Koch. Blinder Aktionismus!
Paradebeispiel II:  Konjunkturpacket 2, glaubst du wirklich, dass das was hilft? Kurz vor der Wahl  ist das ebenso nur ein Wahlkampfthema wie CO2. Wir müssen das mit unserem Gehalt  ausbaden. 1,6 Billionen Schulden und wir müssen es bezahlen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: CO2-Debatte: Ist googeln Umweltschädlich?*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Zitiere? Dann  bist du ja unseren Wissenschaftlern voraus, gratuliere. Dich sollte man für den  Nobelpreis auszeichnen.



IPCC Fourth Assessment Report: Working Group I Report "The Physical Science Basis"

Zugegebenermaßen n bissl durch Politiker weichgespült, aber für den Anfang sollte das genug Zitat von Belegen für die aktuelle Klimaentwicklung sein.
Sag bescheid, wenn du zur Hälfte durch bist und ganz sicher noch mehr haben willst, sollte sich finden lassen.



> Schon mal bemerkt, dass der Vergleich extrem hinkt?



Er hinkt nur ein bißchen: 
In beiden Fällen gibt es eine Beobachtung, die du nicht selbst gemacht hast - im einen Fall glaubst du sie aufs Wort, im anderen hällst du sie grundsätzlich für kritisch.
In beiden Fällen gibt es eine Erklärung sogenannter "Wissenschaftler" - im einen Fall glaubst du sie aufs Wort, im anderen hällst du sie für frei erfunden.



> Welche  Hinweise auf CO2?



Siehe erster Absatz



> Welcher  Versuch?



Arbeitskreis "mal sehen, was die Welt noch so aushält"



> Ich rechne  lediglich eine Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung auf die letzten Zahlen drauf, und  selbst wenn es mehrere Milliarden Tonnen weniger sind, ist der Effekt der  tausendfache.



Weiß nicht, mit was für Zahlen du rechnest - aber es würde mir merkwürdig vorkommen, wenn du grundlegend andere Ergebnisse erhälst, als die, von denen du die Zahlen hast.
(denn selbst dem größten Wissenschaflter-sind-egoistische-Abzocker-die-sich-spärliche-Gehälter-in-die-eigenen-Taschen-stecken-Verschwörungstheoretiker sollte es auffallen, dass es wesentlich sinnvoller, einfacher und sicherer wäre, die Messdaten zu fälschen, als Rechenfehler einzubauen)



> Schon bemerkt,  dass du dich mit dieser Argumentation selbst ins Abseits geschoben hast?



Nö. Fällt mir bis auf weiteres auf.
Dachte eigentlich, dass es keine Geheimnisse sind, dass Klimaschutz für Autobauer eher sekundär von Interesse ist und dass es noch größere Probleme geben kann.



> Was versuchst du mir zu sagen?



Dass du dich nicht wundern solltest, wenn du nur kurze Wiedersprüche zu deinen obskuren Thesen bekommst, solange du sie nicht näher belegst.
Ein "ich sage das und das" kann der Diskussionspartner eben nur glauben - oder nicht. Dementsprechend hat die Antwort auch eher etwas mit einem religiösen Überlegungen denn mit einer wissenschaftlichen Argumentation gemeinsam.



> Versuch  mal raus zu finden was Blasphemie bedeutet ^^ . Stephen King hat für Kinder ne  recht gute Erklärung: "'..."
> 
> Wenn du ein bisschen  belesen bist, dann weist du welches Buch ich meine   !



King meide ich eher, aber was Blasphemie ist, ist mir durchaus klar.




> Raten muss ich da gar nicht, ist alles schon beschrieben und  zwar von den gleichen Wissenschaftlern, die mit CO2 noch etwas Kohle absahnen  wollen



Ich warte immer noch drauf, dass mir mal einer erklärt, wie das funktioniert.



> Nur wollen Politiker für ihre populistische Kampagne nur das hören was bei den  Wählern hilft. Paradebeispiel Roland Koch. Blinder Aktionismus!
> Paradebeispiel II:  Konjunkturpacket 2, glaubst du wirklich, dass das was hilft?



Ooch, n paar Leute werden schon von profitieren 
Aber ich sehe den Zusammenhang mit naturwissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen irgendwie nicht.



> Kurz vor der Wahl  ist das ebenso nur ein Wahlkampfthema wie CO2.



Will jetzt nicht behaupten, dass ich Wahlkämpfe intensiver Verfolgen würde - aber irgendwie hatte ich den Eindruck, dass CO2 in letzter Zeit extrem uninteressant für Politiker ist. (Wie schon an andere Stelle erwähnt: Wenn man Geld zum Fenster rausschmeißen will, dann gibts man spanischen Unternehmen, damit sie mit polnischen Arbeitern Straßen bauen, die keiner braucht, anstatt es für einen klassischen das-ist-zu-teuer-um-es-umzusetzen Zweck in einer Branche auszugeben, die schon fast synonym mit "global erfolgreicher deutscher Mittelstand" sein müsste  )



> Wir müssen das mit unserem Gehalt  ausbaden. 1,6 Billionen Schulden und wir müssen es bezahlen...



Tjo - Leben auf Kosten der nächsten Generation kann man nicht nur durch Umweltzerstörung.


----------

